# General Category > General Chit Chat >  Flo'ing Along

## Flo

About time I had a new thread.

----------

Paula (20-08-20)

----------


## Paula

Immediately, my mind went to Bedknobs and Broomsticks  :):

----------

Flo (20-08-20)

----------


## OldMike

Flo'ing along  :(giggle):  love it  :):

----------

Flo (20-08-20)

----------


## Strugglingmum

Fab thread name Flo. Made me smile

----------

Flo (20-08-20)

----------


## Suzi

Love the thread title! 
Also love Bedknobs and Broomsticks!

----------

Flo (20-08-20)

----------


## Flo

> Immediately, my mind went to Bedknobs and Broomsticks


Why Bedknobs and Broomsticks? Ooerr!

----------


## Stella180

Sing along folks...




Useless piece of information this song was originally intended to feature in Mary Poppins.

----------


## Flo

Better change my name to Bob then!!!.....thank goodness it wasn't in Mary Poppins! Dick van Dyke did enough damage to the Queens English as it was!!....thanks for the video Stella...quite enjoyed it!

----------

Stella180 (20-08-20),Suzi (20-08-20)

----------


## Paula

Love that song!

----------


## Sissy

Oh this thread has a wonderful Flo!

----------

Flo (21-08-20)

----------


## Strugglingmum

> Oh this thread has a wonderful Flo!


 :(rofl):

----------

Flo (21-08-20)

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):   :(rofl):   :(rofl):  

How are you doing Flo?

----------

Flo (21-08-20)

----------


## Flo

Fine thanks suzi....a bit bored, and the weather is windy and wet but not much I can do about that though! But jogging along...just eaten a very large fattening sarnie!! I'll have to change the thread to 'Overflo'!! :(rofl):

----------

Suzi (21-08-20)

----------


## Paula

:(rofl):

----------

Flo (22-08-20)

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):   :(rofl):

----------

Flo (22-08-20)

----------


## magie06

:(rofl):  :(rofl):

----------

Flo (22-08-20)

----------


## Strugglingmum

:(rofl):

----------

Flo (22-08-20)

----------


## OldMike

> Fine thanks suzi....a bit bored, and the weather is windy and wet but not much I can do about that though! But jogging along...just eaten a very large fattening sarnie!! I'll have to change the thread to 'Overflo'!!


 :(rofl):  Weather same here though not as windy as predicted, mmm fattening sarnies can't be beaten.

----------

Flo (22-08-20)

----------


## Suzi

How are you today gorgeous Flo?

----------


## Flo

> How are you today gorgeous Flo?


Ok thanks suzi.....we've just come back from Axminster. We stopped off at a Courtyard cafe and had coffee and tea cakes! Then dropped into the fish shack at our favourite farm shop on the way back to buy some lemon soles. Done the washing etc., so now I'm slobbing on the settee and I'm going to watch a film for a bit...have a nice weekend suzi and everyone else!! XXX

----------

OldMike (23-08-20)

----------


## Suzi

Sounds like a lovely day!  :):

----------


## Flo

Just come back from Honiton to get a few essentials. It's absolutely tipping it down here. I went for a walk at 7am and there wasn't a cloud in the sky!!..Grrr......I'm going to settle down now and do a bit of knitting. Have a good day all....back later.

----------


## Paula

Sounds like a plan. Im going to do my meds then bunker down for the rest of the day  :O: 

*hunker* :/

----------


## Suzi

Love that you are hunkering down for the storm! Hope you are staying safe down there...

----------


## Strugglingmum

I just wanted to drop by and tell you I think you are amazing. Your posts of advice, help and support offered today really touched me. Your strength and care for others struggling really shone through.  I love your honesty and ability to be positive in all circumstances.  Basically... you rock!!

----------

Flo (28-08-20),Jaquaia (29-08-20),OldMike (29-08-20),Paula (28-08-20),Suzi (28-08-20)

----------


## Suzi

I completely agree!

----------


## Flo

Thank you for your kind words....I wouldn't have said anything to Shine had I not had experience on that subject....I feel for her. I do hope that if the need arises that she will seek help.

Well I think everyone here rocks.....SM, you have a lovely way with people too...as of course does Boss Lady!!...I'm going to bed now...speak tomorrow. Sweet dreams all....XXX

----------

Strugglingmum (28-08-20),Suzi (28-08-20)

----------


## Suzi

Sleep well gorgeous. It's your openness and honesty about it that is so needed...

----------

Flo (29-08-20)

----------


## Flo

OK then I shall spill the beans!.....I've signed up for an OU course. Many years ago when my dad was alive I started a BA in Arts and Humanities, I was doing quite well and enjoying it when he became ill and I found that trying to study and looking after him difficult...I got close to finishing Level 1 when it became impossible so I had to stop the course. I've always wondered what would have happened if I'd continued. You'll all think I'm mad but I've enrolled again for the same course. I'm under no illusion that it will be easy - Jaq, you'll know what I mean as you're doing a degree course yourself! - It's going to be a slog, and being 67 I'm questioning if I'll have the brain power, but I'll certainly have the time!! The OU have told me that they have older people than me doing degrees which is comforting!
I haven't told anyone else for fear of being ridiculed...a lot of people will think I'm mad. I've got my text books which are lovely and in a nervous/excited way I'm looking forward to it. I guess I have something to prove after all of those years of drinking and missing out on that 'something' which would make my parents and myself proud...I had potential at school but messed around. So before I leave this earth I'm going to give it a damn good go. I need encouragement, confidence and a push, so maybe you guys can throw me some confidence along the way.  :(nod):

----------



----------


## Strugglingmum

Well done Flo!! Super proud of you.  :(party): 
With your determination and positivity I know you will make it through. Once you get back into the 'flow' studying again it will come back to you. 
I love that you saw what you wanted and went for it. You are truly a go-getter!! 
I'm a ditherer so I love and admire the 'up and at it' attitude in others.
Huge huge congratulations.  X

----------


## Flo

Awwww...thanks SM....time will tell eh?

----------


## Jaquaia

Awesome Flo! You're amazing! I love studying with the OU, my tutors so far have been amazingly supportive. 

Oh and just so you know, I did start a BA in Creative Writing at Hull Uni. I was the youngest on the course, the oldest was in her mid-70s. You're never too old for higher education!

----------

Flo (29-08-20)

----------


## OldMike

Wow Flo you're certainly a go getter more power to your elbow.

----------

Flo (29-08-20)

----------


## Suzi

I'm so proud of you! I don't think you are mad at all! I think that you should go for it and enjoy doing it at the same time! I'm so proud of you for doing something which you want to do! Oh and Marc's Nan was well into her 70s when she signed up for a course! If you want it then you'll do it!

----------

Flo (29-08-20)

----------


## Paula

I dont think youre mad at all! I adore learning new things and have been studying the majority of my adult life. Youre going to smash it, Im sure  :):

----------

Flo (29-08-20)

----------


## Flo

Wow! Thanks all of you for your encouragement....it means a lot! I shall give it my best shot! Oh, and Jaq you might find me bending your ear a bit regarding essays...it's a long time since I did one! Maybe there's life in the old dog yet eh? Watch this space.......

----------


## Jaquaia

That's absolutely fine! If your registration is complete, start exploring the library website. There are lots of resources on there that take you through essay writing and referencing and lots of other useful stuff.

----------


## Stella180

You’re a lot braver than me Flo. Maximum respect. I’m not much for academic studies, I’m a bit more of a practical person. Actually this has just reminded me, I never did hear back regarding the C&G construction skills course I did last year. Might have to chase that up.

----------


## Flo

> That's absolutely fine! If your registration is complete, start exploring the library website. There are lots of resources on there that take you through essay writing and referencing and lots of other useful stuff.


Everything has changed so much Jaq! Last time I did something like this TMA's were written...no Forums....no Adobe Connect!!..Aaagghhhh!! I've just completed their online Free... Being and OU Student and I'm almost cross-eyed!!...I shall look into their Library, they didn't have all of this 20 years ago! Thanks for your offer!




> You’re a lot braver than me Flo. Maximum respect. I’m not much for academic studies, I’m a bit more of a practical person. Actually this has just reminded me, I never did hear back regarding the C&G construction skills course I did last year. Might have to chase that up.


Darling Stella....there's a fine line between Bravery and Insanity..which one should I pick? :(rofl):  Yes off you go and chase up your C&G construction skills course .... a bit of a cheek not getting back to you.....go on another one to see you over the dark winter nights. I have a friend on another forum who's the same age as me and regrets bitterly that she didn't follow her dream of becoming...wait for it....a master mechanic working for an F1 team!!! She's 5ft and a fag end, with a waist the width of the dip in a Coke bottle and takes part in dressage competitions!! And she really meant the bit about being a mechanic. And why not?

----------


## Jaquaia

> Everything has changed so much Jaq! Last time I did something like this TMA's were written...no Forums....no Adobe Connect!!..Aaagghhhh!! I've just completed their online Free... Being and OU Student and I'm almost cross-eyed!!...I shall look into their Library, they didn't have all of this 20 years ago! Thanks for your offer!


Familiarise yourself now with the library resources and it will make it so much easier for you when the module website opens. And make sure your computer is organised as it will make it easier to upload your TMA/EMA.

You'll be absolutely fine!

----------


## Sissy

Wowwww Flo! You are awesome and have so much courage! I wish I had the guts To try To uni. One Day... But I am so proud of you, so happy for you, and extremely exited To hear More about this!

----------


## Suzi

I think it's awesome! I think everyone should have a go at further education if it's a subject that interests them!

----------


## Flo

> Familiarise yourself now with the library resources and it will make it so much easier for you when the module website opens. And make sure your computer is organised as it will make it easier to upload your TMA/EMA.
> 
> You'll be absolutely fine!


God, I do hope so! :(sweat): 




> Wowwww Flo! You are awesome and have so much courage! I wish I had the guts To try To uni. One Day... But I am so proud of you, so happy for you, and extremely exited To hear More about this!


Thanks Sissy.....I'll give it a go! Are your new hens ok?




> I think it's awesome! I think everyone should have a go at further education if it's a subject that interests them!


The proof of the pudding suzi...I've been reading up on their computer guide and forums and my brain is literally addled...my eyes are like 2 pee holes in the snow!!.. :(rofl):

----------

Suzi (29-08-20)

----------


## Jaquaia

You'll get a lot of help from the tutors and other students so don't worry. And don't forget, you only need a bare minimum of 40 to pass and level 1 doesn't count towards your final classification

----------


## Stella180

> I have a friend on another forum who's the same age as me and regrets bitterly that she didn't follow her dream of becoming...wait for it....a master mechanic working for an F1 team!!!


I always wanted to be a mechanic but the course was so popular I couldnt get on it. Two girls who did get places dropping out after a short period which annoyed me when I wanted it so badly. I did work in the motor trade for a few years in different roles but it just wasnt the same. Ive always been car mad and being around engines and grease made me happy. Im too old and unfit to be crawling around under cars now but I used enjoy getting my hands dirty.

----------


## Suzi

You're going to be more than fine!

----------

Flo (30-08-20)

----------


## Flo

You're a fixer stella and I had a hunch you are good with mechanics! I can see you stripping down an engine or an appliance and putting everything back together 'just so'! Most people wouldn't have a clue!...me included. :(rofl):

----------


## Flo

> You'll get a lot of help from the tutors and other students so don't worry. And don't forget, you only need a bare minimum of 40 to pass and level 1 doesn't count towards your final classification


Thanks Jaq, that's good to know! It's navigating forums and sending TMA's and retrieving results etc. that's going to screw me, but like you say...I'll just have to have the courage to ask that's all. Your input is very much appreciated believe me! :(y):

----------


## Sissy

Yes Flo, New Girls are getting along with the rwst of my flock pretty nicely. New feathers are coming slowly

----------


## Jaquaia

> Thanks Jaq, that's good to know! It's navigating forums and sending TMA's and retrieving results etc. that's going to screw me, but like you say...I'll just have to have the courage to ask that's all. Your input is very much appreciated believe me!


If it helps, I can talk you through submitting your first one when it's nearer the time.

----------


## Suzi

Morning lovely, hope today is a good one x

----------


## Flo

> Yes Flo, New Girls are getting along with the rwst of my flock pretty nicely. New feathers are coming slowly


Jolly good...I'm so pleased! Mine follow me around as if they're all in a daisy chain and attached to my leg!! :(rofl): 




> If it helps, I can talk you through submitting your first one when it's nearer the time.


Thanks Jaq, I don't want to offload my problems onto you but I'll really appreciate your help nearer that time...you're a star!




> Morning lovely, hope today is a good one x


Yes thanks love....went to Seaton, place was full of people..had a quick coffee then left, can't cope with all that! Then got a bit of baking stuff from Lidl..place was empty! That's more my style!!  Obviously I'm home now...decided I need an eye test. Lost my reading glasses (found them again) and used other ones and they gave me a headache. Think I need an update specially if I'm going to be reading a lot. Have a nice evening.xx

----------


## Suzi

Definitely get an eye test! 
Glad it's been a good day lovely xx

----------

Flo (31-08-20)

----------


## Strugglingmum

Sounds like a good day.

----------

Flo (31-08-20)

----------


## OldMike

I can't do with crowds of people especial with the virus lurking, I'm forever losing stuff these days I'm sure I must have a poltergeist who moves stuff.

----------

Flo (05-09-20)

----------


## Flo

My problem Mike is, if this makes sense....I can be doing something physically but thinking ahead at the same time! Therefore I can't remember the physical thing I was doing! i.e.moved my glasses physically....but thinking of something else, so can't remember what I did with glasses. There's no hope for me I'm afraid!! :(giggle): failing that I've got your poltergeist's brother!!

----------


## Sissy

I am startin To think the cousin of your poltergeists is living In my house. Always have my stuff In wrong places.

Well, To be serious. I do things and think something Else. And... Stupid things happen. Like I often find my wallet from the fridge, because after grocery shopping I unload all my shopping bags, and if my wallet was In those bags, To fridge it goes.

----------

Flo (05-09-20)

----------


## Stella180

I don’t have a poltergeist, I have cleaners. At least you don’t have to pay your poltergeist.

----------

Flo (05-09-20),Suzi (02-09-20)

----------


## Flo

> I am startin To think the cousin of your poltergeists is living In my house. Always have my stuff In wrong places.
> 
> Well, To be serious. I do things and think something Else. And... Stupid things happen. Like I often find my wallet from the fridge, because after grocery shopping I unload all my shopping bags, and if my wallet was In those bags, To fridge it goes.


I do exactly the same thing sissy.....I find things in the weirdest places!  




> I don’t have a poltergeist, I have cleaners. At least you don’t have to pay your poltergeist.


 :(rofl):  :(rofl):

----------


## Suzi

I always find I've put things in weird places. I put the marg in the (thankfully off) oven the other day and put the washing liquid in the cupboard with the squash.... We once lived in a house where all the t spoons and hair ties would go missing. We must have bought hundreds whilst we were living there - turns out the old woman who had lived in that house previously and since passed hated both....

Sorry Stella that made me  :(rofl):   :(rofl): 

Whatcha up to today Flo?

----------

Flo (05-09-20)

----------


## Strugglingmum

Unfortunately I seem to be the only person in my house who can find anything!! The rest of them only have their eyes painted on.

----------

Flo (05-09-20)

----------


## Paula

:(rofl):  I love that phrase! Never heard before but Im putting it on my fridge!

----------

Flo (05-09-20)

----------


## Suzi

It's the same in my house!

----------

Flo (05-09-20)

----------


## Flo

Why is there always a teaspoon lurking at the bottom of the washing up bowl??

----------


## Stella180

Same reason there is always an odd sock in the wash.

----------


## Suzi

In my humble and very experienced opinion there is ALWAYS one more spoon......... To be found just after you've put the dishwasher on.....

----------


## Flo

> Same reason there is always an odd sock in the wash.


Why do WM's eat socks??




> In my humble and very experienced opinion there is ALWAYS one more spoon......... To be found just after you've put the dishwasher on.....


...and then there's the mug sitting on the work top that you put into the DW...BUT some silly sod hasn't emptied it and half a pint of cold coffee or tea splats just about everywhere!!

----------


## Flo

Going totally off piste for a minute....has anyone been watching the series on BBC1 at 9pm Sundays called A Suitable Boy. Set in India in the early 50's about this young girl her mother is trying to arrange a marriage for? I've been recording it (series linked) but it wasn't on August 30th, or last Sunday! Can't see anything about it on Google....just wondering....

----------


## Stella180

Not seen it but heard about it. Sounds interesting but no idea why I it wasn’t on last weekend. Was there some kind of event that the BBC were covering???

----------


## Suzi

I haven't seen it, it's on my to watch list though  :O:

----------


## Paula

Ive watched episode 1 but have been told to hang on in there, it does pick up. How many episodes is it?

----------


## Jaquaia

It's based on a book I think!

----------


## Flo

Yes, it's based on a book can't remember the author now....I think it's about 8 episodes. I think the last one I saw was Episode 4 or 5 - I'll check...the last episode I watched ended with a stabbing over jealousy...and underneath it said...Next Time.....and showed a courthouse, and the funeral pyre of the young Muslim guy who was stabbed by his Seikh or Hindu friend. But the next episode never materialised, and I've exhausted attempts at catch up, demand iPlayer etc...it's not on tomorrow either!! I'm just curious. I'm wondering if the last shown episode might have rubbed certain sects/religions up the wrong way, or if it is a sensitive area. But I can't find anything on Google explaining why the episode wasn't shown. My series link is quite reliable so I don't think it's that.

----------


## Stella180

Just done a bit of homework and apparently there are 6 episodes of A Suitable Boy, the last two were shown in 23/24 August. All episodes available on iPlayer.

----------

Suzi (05-09-20)

----------


## Flo

> Just done a bit of homework and apparently there are 6 episodes of A Suitable Boy, the last two were shown in 23/24 August. All episodes available on iPlayer.


Wow..thanks for that Stella.....you've been working hard! I shall have a look on iPlayer. :(y):

----------

Suzi (05-09-20)

----------


## Flo

Thank you for your Happy Birthday Email!! xxxxxx

----------


## Suzi

You're more than welcome! Happy birthday!

----------


## Strugglingmum

Is it your birthday Flo?

----------


## OldMike

Oops missed my fav ladies' birthday so Happy birthday Flo may your cakes rise and you never suffer a soggy bottom, luvs ya babes  :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

How are you feeling today Flo?

----------


## Flo

Sorry I haven't been around for the last couple of days....I've been trying to get my head into some course reading and the time has flown by. I shall drop by later to say hello. Hope all is ok with you. xxx

----------


## Paula

Are you enjoying it so far?

----------

Flo (02-10-20)

----------


## Suzi

I was wondering if you were enjoying it too!

----------

Flo (02-10-20)

----------


## OldMike

Miss ya Flo, keep studying and y'all get there.

----------

Flo (02-10-20)

----------


## Strugglingmum

Sounds like you are enjoying studying again. Well done. X

----------

Flo (02-10-20)

----------


## Jaquaia

How are you feeling about modules opening tomorrow?

----------

Flo (02-10-20)

----------


## Flo

Hi folks...said I'd be back....yes, I'm enjoying my books and lose track of time! Thanks!
I've spoken to my tutor...she rang last night for a chat. I've got to learn to ask questions and ask for help!
Yes Jaq..modules open properly tomorrow, and tutor group forum. I'm trying to work two weeks ahead (reading and note taking) just for me really but I notice others are doing the same. I might ask you a few questions on academic essay writing in a little while...not to self:.....Flo must NOT ramble....Flo must NOT put in opinions and thoughts of her own.....Flo MUST keep to the point....Flo must NOT be a plagiarist...ZZZZzzzzzzz :(snooze): ....Flo must NOT bore tutor into a catatonic state! :(yawn): ...yeh..well.... you get me drift?Flo MUST NOT bore mods to death either!xxxx

----------


## Flo

> How are you feeling about modules opening tomorrow?


How are you getting on with your studies love?

----------


## Jaquaia

I've done the first weeks work for my psychology module and the first 3 weeks reading for my forensic psychology module!

----------


## Flo

> I've done the first weeks work for my psychology module and the first 3 weeks reading for my forensic psychology module!


All that AND a family to look after?? Can I have some of the stuff you're on? :(nod):

----------


## Jaquaia

Each chapter in the forensic psychology module is only around 13/14 pages long so it's not as much as it seems!

----------

Flo (03-10-20)

----------


## Suzi

Flo, you couldn't bore me if you tried!  :):

----------

Flo (03-10-20)

----------


## EJ

Are you studying psychology Flo ?

----------


## Flo

> Are you studying psychology Flo ?


Arts and Humanities Elizabeth. It'll keep me out of mischief, and it's going to be a long winter!

----------

Suzi (03-10-20)

----------


## Jaquaia

Happy module start day Flo!  :(giggle):

----------

Flo (04-10-20)

----------


## OldMike

You'll never bore me Flo  :(snooze):  eeps just resting my eyes  :(giggle): 

I'm sure you'll get on just fine  :):

----------

Flo (06-10-20)

----------


## Suzi

How was your weekend?

----------


## Flo

> You'll never bore me Flo  eeps just resting my eyes 
> 
> I'm sure you'll get on just fine


Hi Mike....well I'm enjoying all of the course work anyway!




> How was your weekend?


Fine thanks Suzi....good news! My babes are coming down from Scotland on the 19th for a few days so I'm over the moon about that! Can't wait to see them. Hope all ok with you.xx

----------


## Suzi

YAY! That sounds like fun! Bet you're looking forward to being able to spoil them massively!

----------


## Paula

:(party):

----------


## Strugglingmum

Hurrah for family visits!!

----------


## Flo

Thanks all.....HOWEVER!....Sturgeon is brewing something in Scotland! Zoe doesn't know if they can come or not!! She might lockdown for a fortnight starting on Friday...we'll see. Fingers crossed eh?

----------


## Suzi

Dam covid! Strange how it always waits until the weekend for things to have to change huh?

----------

Flo (07-10-20)

----------


## OldMike

> Thanks all.....HOWEVER!....Sturgeon is brewing something in Scotland! Zoe doesn't know if they can come or not!! She might lockdown for a fortnight starting on Friday...we'll see. Fingers crossed eh?


Think she (Sturgeon) makes a statement today from what she said so far it won't be a complete lockdown, where I am in Manchester we have the worst corona stats in the UK so the drawbridge is up and the portcullis is down at Mike's Towers.

----------

Suzi (07-10-20)

----------


## Flo

Oh no Mike!! It's soul destroying isn't it?...We might be lucky with Sturgeon...fingers crossed. Soon find out eh? Keep well Mike...pandas coming your way! :Panda:  :Panda:

----------

OldMike (08-10-20)

----------


## Sissy

Lockdowns suck monkey butt! But I try to think they are set up for a reason. How are you doing? I sat all morning in coop hugging my Girls, it feels great knowing they have no avian flu. Stay safe. This heart ache is hard to take. But! Corona tests were negative for my mom and grandpa. No more quarantine for my family. Hope you are having great day

----------


## Paula

That is good news, lovely

----------


## Suzi

Great news Sissy! 
How are you doing Flo?

----------


## Flo

I'm so pleased for you sissy....I was outside with my girls a lot yesterday. I'm a bit worried about 2 of them. They haven't grown their feathers back like the other two and it's going to be cold soon. I'm considering making them sweaters - suzi kindly added a website here for a knitting pattern - I might give it a go. I'm doing everything I possibly can for them and Ian gets a bit frustrated about it all. I've really got to stop worrying! Let's hope sissy that for you the only way is up now and that the past few weeks of misery will soon be a dim memory......yes suzi I'm ok thanks. Zoe and the kids are coming on the 19th so looking forward to that.

----------

OldMike (13-10-20)

----------


## Flo

Suzi....sorry for double posting....I can't find the chicken sweater website you put on here for me! It isn't on my thread. Do you think I could have it again please?  :knitting: XXX

----------


## Paula

Yay! For the 19th  :):

----------


## Suzi

Here's a couple for you... 

https://www.backyardchickencoops.com...hicken-jumpers
https://thewhoot.com/whoot-news/craf...weater-pattern
https://www.instructables.com/Chicken-Sweater/

So glad that Zoe and the kids are still going to you!

----------


## Stella180

The chick in the red sweater on the 2nd link looks like her sells her wares on street corners lol

----------


## Flo

Thanks y'all!! Thank you suzi!...now..let's have a look at the tart that Stella's seen!! Hee Hee!

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):  :(rofl):  :(rofl):

----------


## Paula

:(rofl):  with a fag anging out of her mouf!

----------


## Stella180

There is a definite pretty woman vibe about her in her little red number.

----------


## Flo

SHE'S A SODDING TART!!!!! :(rofl):  :(rofl):

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):  That's OK. We don't judge here, we are open to everyone.... tart or not....

----------


## OldMike

The blue and white one on the left from the second link looks like she's off with the fairies  :(giggle): 

Flo glad Zoe and her tribe can spend some time with you.

----------


## Flo

Haha! Most of them seem to be away with the fairies Mike!!!...but so much for the sweaters! I got in touch with the British Hen Welfare Trust and mentioned the sweaters and they said that it's not a good idea. She said that if they get wet or damp it makes them cold and wet. She recommended that I put extra straw in their beds and in their outdoor shelters. Oh well....we'll see how it goes eh?

----------


## Paula

Straw is definitely not as pretty though  :O: 

Howard you, lovely lady?

----------


## Suzi

Aww, so no sweaters? That's sad.... But extra straw is a good call too...

----------


## Flo

I'm ok thanks Paula....busy getting things sorted for when Zoe comes down. Made up the beds yesterday. Just generally pottering about and keeping myself out of mischief.

----------


## Suzi

You're really looking forward to seeing them then! When do they arrive? How long are they down for?

----------


## Sissy

I was wondering about those sweaters, because they could also rub the remaining feathers and wear them down. But then again, I know some ladies put those sweaters on their Girls only for the nigt. Chickens night gowns sound actually pretty awesome, don't you think? They don't get wet during the night in coop, when they actually are most likely to be cold. Also they don't rub much either while they sleep. But even if you choose not to dress them up for night, nobody can keep you from making sweaters and get cute photos for christmas cards!

----------

OldMike (16-10-20)

----------


## Suzi

Aww that's a lovely idea!

----------


## Flo

> You're really looking forward to seeing them then! When do they arrive? How long are they down for?


Of course I'm looking forward to seeing them! You sound as if I'm doubting it!....They fly down on Monday and go back on Friday, sanitized and masked to the hilt! I doubt we'll be going anywhere. If we go over to the pub for a meal, all of their tables are well distanced. Can't wait to hug all of them. Little Jen has grown a bit and Dan is 6'1 1/2' so he'll have to duck in the house. No expensed spared as God only knows when we'll see them again!




> I was wondering about those sweaters, because they could also rub the remaining feathers and wear them down. But then again, I know some ladies put those sweaters on their Girls only for the nigt. Chickens night gowns sound actually pretty awesome, don't you think? They don't get wet during the night in coop, when they actually are most likely to be cold. Also they don't rub much either while they sleep. But even if you choose not to dress them up for night, nobody can keep you from making sweaters and get cute photos for christmas cards!


I don't think I'll be knitting them sweaters sissy but Ian is thinking of insulating the inside of the coop. The neighbours already think I'm bonkers as it is!! By the way...an update.....all 4 of them share a large bowl of warm porridge in the mornings as soon as they come out of their coop!!...they love it...then it's mince at about midday.....more corn and pellets...then at 3pm it's ham and some potato peelings....then at teatime they have some scattered corn and sunflower seeds.... so I'm working on the November menu at the moment!! :(rofl):

----------


## Stella180

Those birds are better fed than I am!

----------


## Flo

Better fed than us too!!.....my cousin says I'm a daft mare!! :(rofl):

----------


## Suzi

I didn't mean to make it sound like I was doubting you wanting to see them! Sorry! I meant that I was all caught up in your excitement! 
I love how much you love your birds!  :):

----------


## Paula

The chicks would probably hate my diet right now, not nearly enough flavour :/. Can I come live in your garden?

----------


## OldMike

Awww no jumpers but extra straw, though there is nothing to stop your chicks wearing them for special occasions  :):

----------


## Jaquaia

How's the studying coming along Flo?

----------


## Suzi

Are you having fun with Zoe and the kids?

----------


## Flo

> How's the studying coming along Flo?


Fine thanks Jaq...after the kids go back to Scotland I shall start tackling my first TMA and do a rough draft. I need a few questions answered by my tutor first. How are you doing?




> Are you having fun with Zoe and the kids?


Yes thanks love...great to see them. Weather isn't all that great though but guess what? Jen found Beehive Bedlam on the Sky App on TV...haven't played that for 15 years!! I'm hooked again! Hope you manage to sort things with Ben and bring him home...what a bu**er all this is!

----------


## Stella180

The best thing about the beehive bedlam app now is that you can play it while still watching the tv channel on a split screen lol

----------


## Suzi

Thanks for asking, Ben is staying where he is for a little while. He's convinced that if he does come home now he won't go back this side of Christmas and he says he doesn't want that. He needs the routines he's in and uni work is done at uni and not at home itms? It's the good old Aspies compartmentalisation! 

So glad you're having fun with everyone. How much longer are they with you?

----------


## Paula

Beehive Bedlam?

----------


## Jaquaia

> Beehive Bedlam?


Addictive game on Sky! Interactive button I think. It's a match 3 game.




> Fine thanks Jaq...after the kids go back to Scotland I shall start tackling my first TMA and do a rough draft. I need a few questions answered by my tutor first. How are you doing?


I met my tutor in my tutorial yesterday and she seems lovely. Starting my first TMA after my tutorial tonight and will do my first for my other module straight after!

----------


## Flo

> The best thing about the beehive bedlam app now is that you can play it while still watching the tv channel on a split screen lol


Yeh, but i miss the full screen and the silly music that used to go with it! I scored about 16,200 earlier on and beat everyone else!




> Thanks for asking, Ben is staying where he is for a little while. He's convinced that if he does come home now he won't go back this side of Christmas and he says he doesn't want that. He needs the routines he's in and uni work is done at uni and not at home itms? It's the good old Aspies compartmentalisation! I know exactly what you mean! If he's moved right now I expect he'd be totally disorientated...he obviously loves what he's doing so you can't have better than that.
> 
> So glad you're having fun with everyone. How much longer are they with you?


They go on Friday morning. :(:  but I'm so lucky to have had them here.




> Beehive Bedlam?


Yes, Paula...highly addictive...I practice at 6am to get into the zone!!

----------

Suzi (21-10-20)

----------


## Flo

Sorry Jacq. I forgot to press your button!......figuratively speaking of course!!...glad you met your tutor it really helps to build a relationship with them. Somebody had their mic on during the tutorial last week...kids screaming in the background! It fouled up some of it! Good luck with your new module....hope the boss lady doesn't tell me off for double posting!

----------


## Jaquaia

The psychology tutors have always reminded us to mute our mics. I have one in 45 mins, 2 hours of bum-numbing fun!

----------


## Suzi

I'll let you off this time  :O:  

Sounds like you're having a great time. Are you able to get out and about with them at all? 
Lol, yes mute the mic!  :):

----------


## OldMike

Definitely mute your mic though remember to turn it on when you want to speak else everyone will scream turn your mic on  :(giggle): 

Beehive Bedlam never heard of it sounds addictive though.

----------


## Suzi

Hey chick, how are things in the land of Flo?

----------


## Flo

Morning love....ok I guess. Managed to get my feet done yesterday. Just trundling along like everyone else. There were no fireworks here last night which I was grateful for so the cats were fine. Getting somewhere with some knitting and generally keeping busy and 'keeping everything in the day'. Zoe's birthday tomorrow - 43 - where do the years go? You, Marc and the babes ok?xx

----------


## Suzi

I wish we hadn't had so many fireworks round here last night. 2 out of 3 dogs were in an awful state and so was Fern who really can't do things like bangs  :(:  Shaking and sobbing with fear. So horrible and I know that they'll be continuing around here till January.... They've been going off for a week now...
We're OK I think, it's all just so busy! 
Zoe is 3 months older than me  :O:  Wish her a happy birthday from me!

----------


## OldMike

I used to love fireworks as a kid though I can understand it isn't good for cats and dogs, poor Fern the trouble is fireworks aren't restricted to one day there was some over last weekend a lot on the Wednesday and same again yesterday which should be the only time there is fireworks IMHO.

Zoe is 43 ah those days when I was 43 and the world was my oyster.

Flo did you you have to wait to have your feet done or did you leave them and call back later for them, I saw a sign in a shop ears pierced while you wait, must have my silly hat on today  :(giggle): 

Keeping everything in the day is the way to go.

----------

Strugglingmum (06-11-20),Suzi (06-11-20)

----------


## Flo

> I used to love fireworks as a kid though I can understand it isn't good for cats and dogs, poor Fern the trouble is fireworks aren't restricted to one day there was some over last weekend a lot on the Wednesday and same again yesterday which should be the only time there is fireworks IMHO.
> 
> Zoe is 43 ah those days when I was 43 and the world was my oyster.
> 
> Flo did you you have to wait to have your feet done or did you leave them and call back later for them, I saw a sign in a shop ears pierced while you wait, must have my silly hat on today 
> 
> Keeping everything in the day is the way to go.


Absolutely keep everything in the day Mike! Yes my feet were done 'Click and Collect!' Haha!....It always makes me laugh when I see the sign...TOILETS.....P FREE!! you know the ones I mean! Yes my baby is 43 tomorrow....born in Sheffield on a sleety/snowy morning at 6am. Little tiny dot weighing in at 5lb 14oz! She's a good girl and I love her dearly. Wish I was 43 again!! Have a nice evening Mike.

----------


## Flo

> I wish we hadn't had so many fireworks round here last night. 2 out of 3 dogs were in an awful state and so was Fern who really can't do things like bangs  Shaking and sobbing with fear. So horrible and I know that they'll be continuing around here till January.... They've been going off for a week now...
> We're OK I think, it's all just so busy! 
> Zoe is 3 months older than me  Wish her a happy birthday from me!


 Oh! don't know what happened to my answer I posted..I was going to say that if you like you can call me Mum!!....I can manage one more!. I'll pass on the message thankyou love.

----------

Suzi (06-11-20)

----------


## Stella180

I don’t remember the weather on the day my youngest was born. Didn’t see a window. Eldest was on a sunny spring morning.

----------


## Suzi

I'd be honoured to have you as a second mum!  :):

----------


## OldMike

> Oh! don't know what happened to my answer I posted..I was going to say that if you like you can call me Mum!!....I can manage one more!. I'll pass on the message thankyou love.


Flo can I call you mum then my mum would be younger than me  :(rofl):

----------

Suzi (09-11-20)

----------


## Flo

No Mike! I'd draw the line at that! :(rofl):  I don't do immaculate conceptions!

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):  
How are you today gorgeous?

----------


## Flo

OK suzi...went to the docs because of my left ear and he's given me antibiotics - to give the ear the benefit of the doubt! Other than that I'm ok thanks love. You all ok?

----------


## Paula

Oh no, earache sucks  :(:

----------

Flo (11-11-20)

----------


## Stella180

I used to suffer terrible with earaches as a kid. It’s horrible. Hope it clears up quickly.

----------

Flo (11-11-20)

----------


## Suzi

OO I hate earache! Hope the antib's clear it up fast. Make sure you pamper you.

----------

Flo (11-11-20)

----------


## Strugglingmum

Hope the ear clears up soon. Xx

----------

Flo (11-11-20)

----------


## OldMike

Hope your ear soon gets better Flo  :Panda:  how's you chicks doing?

----------


## Suzi

How's your ear love?

----------


## Flo

> Hope your ear soon gets better Flo  how's you chicks doing?


Chooks doing ok thanks Mike...spoilt rotten!!  Warm homemade porridge every morning!




> How's your ear love?


Well tbh suzi ear seems better but I stopped taking the Clarithromycin because I felt so nauseous all the time.  Terrible metallic taste in my mouth all the time too. I'm seldom a sick feeling person but it was too much! Thanks for asking though.

----------


## Suzi

Did you eat before taking it and drink enough water with it? What about taking an antisickness or getting a different antibiotic? You are a really important part of DWD and to me personally... Please take extra care of you x

----------

Flo (13-11-20)

----------


## Mira

I agree, you are not only a important part of dwd but also a friendly caring part that makes me so happy to know you. So i 100% agree with Suzi, please take extra care.

----------

Flo (13-11-20),OldMike (13-11-20),Strugglingmum (13-11-20),Suzi (12-11-20)

----------


## OldMike

Flo pop back to the docs if you're ear doesn't improve, I can understand stopping the antibiotics if they made you feel so nauseous. take care  :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Morning gorgeous, how are you?

----------


## Paula

Hows your ear, hun?

----------


## Flo

Hi!....I'm feeling ok thanks....my ear is much better now..just have a slight ringing. Did I mention tht the dr thinks it's Eustacheon Tube Dysfunction. It sounds grand but it's common. Not feeling sick today and looking forward to some lunch. If said ear gets bad again, I'll go back and see him.

----------


## Angie

Hope it doesnt get bad again hunni xc

----------

Flo (14-11-20)

----------


## Paula

Maybe the nausea was due to the ear, not the antibiotics?

----------


## Suzi

I was wondering the same thing...

----------


## Flo

I looked at the common side effects and it said...Nausea or Vomiting, but I feel ok today. I don't know whether you two had it but it was like the first few months of pregnancy....I never had morning sickness per se, but was nauseous all day. That's what it was like.

----------


## Suzi

Ahh, I was violently ill every time I was pregnant. Couldn't even look at a car without vomiting with Ben... I also get that nauseous feeling with strong antibiotics so I now take an anti sickness which helps with it... 
 :(bear):  because it's horrible!

----------

Flo (14-11-20)

----------


## Paula

Oh, I was another of the violently ill all day every day......

----------

Flo (14-11-20)

----------


## Suzi

I had to have an emergency c section with Ben and I was still throwing up as they were giving me the anaesthetic! lol...

----------

Flo (14-11-20)

----------


## Flo

You poor devils! Who'd wanna be a woman??!!

----------


## Mira

Well that does not sound all to good. But afterwards it got better I hope.

Do you have plans for the weekend Flo? And how are you feeling?

----------


## Flo

Morning Mira, After stopping the antibiotics I feel much better thanks...at least I can eat again! Don't have very many plans for the weekend. The weather isn't good here at the moment and I can hear the wind howling outside as I type. I shall let my chickens out when it gets light. It's 7am here and won't get light for another half an hour. Got some washing to do...and other bits of housework but other than that I will either read or amuse myself knitting my granddaughter's cardigan. I shall go and see what you're up to now!

----------


## Strugglingmum

Glad you're feeling better Flo. I'm planning housework and knitting. Maybe paint the tealight holders I made out of clay at my craft class. Hopefully an easy day.

----------

Flo (14-11-20)

----------


## Paula

Im giving myself a challenge - after on and off trying to knit over the years, Im going to try again but starting small (literally) and trying this https://www.thebigknit.co.uk/

----------


## Suzi

I can't wait to see pics of your cardigan love. 
OO Paula sounds great!

How are your chickens hun? The weather here is miserable too.

----------


## Strugglingmum

Fab Paula. I have seen these knit up. They are so cute. 

Grey and miserable here too. Rain rain rain. Typical November.

----------


## Flo

> Glad you're feeling better Flo. I'm planning housework and knitting. Maybe paint the tealight holders I made out of clay at my craft class. Hopefully an easy day.


Sounds good...going to light mine tonight...I love candles. I find them very comforting and almost hypnotic!




> I’m giving myself a challenge - after on and off trying to knit over the years, I’m going to try again but starting small (literally) and trying this https://www.thebigknit.co.uk/


I clicked on the link Paula but there's no picture of anything! You said 'small' so I'll get out the magnifying glass!!




> I can't wait to see pics of your cardigan love. 
> OO Paula sounds great!
> 
> How are your chickens hun? The weather here is miserable too.


One has just blown past the window.....it's AWFUL here ..rain and strong winds. They're in their coop chilling. They ate their morning porridge and raw mince (not together) so they'll have a snooze until tea time.

----------


## Suzi

Stay safe, warm and cosy inside love! Movie or book or music and knitting!

----------


## Paula

Flo, google The Big Knit (innocent drinks)

----------


## Flo

> Stay safe, warm and cosy inside love! Movie or book or music and knitting!


Will do..you too!




> Flo, google The Big Knit (innocent drinks)


Ok then...

----------

Suzi (14-11-20)

----------


## OldMike

How about knitting Ian a scarf to keep him warm, no need for a pattern no fancy stuff just get those needles clicking then a again you could just knit a cuddly chicken,  :O:

----------


## Flo

I ain't knitting a cuddly anything! I wish I could knit a giant bar of Cadbury's Dark Milk Chocolate!

----------


## Suzi

One that magically turned into an everlasting bar?

----------


## Paula

That had no calories....

----------


## Strugglingmum

Oooo haven't tried the Dark milk yet. 

Why is it all the nice food is soooooo bad for us?

----------


## Suzi

Who knows.....

----------


## Flo

> Oooo haven't tried the Dark milk yet. 
> 
> Why is it all the nice food is soooooo bad for us?


 I ask myself that question all the time! Try the Dark Milk...I'm quite picky when it comes to chocky but it's really nice. My favourite is Lindt....the black box with little truffle balls in it ...slurrrppp!

----------


## Suzi

My favourite it Nomo, Bournville Old Jamaica, Booja booja truffles, and so many more....

----------


## Flo

> My favourite it Nomo, Bournville Old Jamaica, Booja booja truffles, and so many more....


I find that it's the 'so many more' that does the damage!! :(rofl):

----------


## Paula

:(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

Me too lol

----------


## Mira

Flo lovely, how are you doing?

----------


## Flo

I'm ok thanks sweetie....I've been reading Dickens's A Christmas Carol as part of an assignment...it's ok when you get into it and I've nearly finished it. Been quiet today...just laying on the settee and reading. What about you?

----------


## Paula

I really liked A Christmas Carol, and not just watching the Muppets version, I loved the book too  :O:

----------


## Mira

I had kind of a rough day so I am happy I am home. I will be home for the next month because I have been written up sick full time. So I am trying to work myself into some of my hobbies.

----------


## Stella180

I’m guessing you won’t be watching the Germany match from last night lol. Still can’t get over that.

----------


## Mira

No not going to look at that at all, i would rather watch the Germany - Brazil game for the world cup haha

----------


## Stella180

I’m just getting settled ready for Wales vs Finland. Feeling nervous for the Welsh lads.

----------


## Mira

I am sure they will play well and win.

----------


## Flo

> I had kind of a rough day so I am happy I am home. I will be home for the next month because I have been written up sick full time. So I am trying to work myself into some of my hobbies.


Jolly good.

----------


## Suzi

> I'm ok thanks sweetie....I've been reading Dickens's A Christmas Carol as part of an assignment...it's ok when you get into it and I've nearly finished it. Been quiet today...just laying on the settee and reading. What about you?


Hazel and Fern have studied it for GCSE... I read it years and years ago. Loved it.

----------

Flo (19-11-20)

----------


## Mira

How are you doing Flo? Going into the weekend well?

And how is the book reading?

----------


## Suzi

Are you enjoying the tennis?

----------


## Flo

Yes!......Dominic Thiem beat Ratface!!...Yayyyyy!

----------


## Stella180

Rat face lmao

----------


## Suzi

YAY! I saw the start of that match...

----------


## OldMike

> Yes!......Dominic Thiem beat Ratface!!...Yayyyyy!


Not sure who Ratface is though as a member of the Rat Appreciation Society, Rats Rulez  :(giggle):

----------


## Flo

Haha...it's Jockovic!! Nice to hear from you. Great you're keeping busy. :(bear):

----------


## Suzi

Morning gorgeous, how are you today?

----------


## Flo

Ok thanks suzi.....just catching up and having 5 mins. before the next onslaught of mini tasks! Hope you and yours are ok.x

----------


## Suzi

Not too bad thanks love... 
Are you still loving your course? How are Fluff and Fang and your chooks? Ian all safe and well?

----------


## Flo

Yes, still loving the course. Just waded my way through Van Gogh. What an amazing artist, but how he suffered too. I resent critics and Biographers of his life calling him 'mad'! What a shame they didn't have anti d's in those days. Fluff has developed a different miaow...she sounds like a banshee! Fang is putting on a bit of weight...she's putting it down to lockdown! Ian's diabetes meds. have been changed to slow release as the Metformin was upsetting his stomach! So far so good. I bet you can't wait until Ben is home...there is nothing lovelier than having 'the brood' around is there? Looking forward to reading about how he is when he's home.

----------


## Stella180

Ah, but if they had ADs back then would it have dulled his creativity?

----------

Flo (25-11-20)

----------


## Mira

Well i for one think we could do without his paintings. The man lived a horrible life and if that could have been helped then I think the art should come second.

----------

Flo (25-11-20),Paula (24-11-20)

----------


## Stella180

Maybe but if not for the art we wouldn’t be talking about him now.

----------

Flo (25-11-20)

----------


## Mira

True but then we would not know about him or his art. And I am sure so many sweeter and better people have been lost to the world whom we will never know

----------

Flo (25-11-20)

----------


## Paula

Personally, Ive sacrificed my creativity to stable mental health - though my painting style is more Mondrian than Van Gogh. Im great with a ruler  :O:

----------

Flo (25-11-20)

----------


## magie06

I would cut off my right hand if it meant I would never need to go back into hospital due to poor mental health.

----------

Flo (25-11-20)

----------


## Flo

> Ah, but if they had ADs back then would it have dulled his creativity?


True! I think his mental state is reflected in his art. I think he painted what he felt not what he saw itms. If you look at one of his last paintings Crows In A Wheat Field..the despair is palpable.




> Well i for one think we could do without his paintings. The man lived a horrible life and if that could have been helped then I think the art should come second.


Well I wouldn't mind finding one in the attic! No more worries paying bills!




> Personally, I’ve sacrificed my creativity to stable mental health - though my painting style is more Mondrian than Van Gogh. I’m great with a ruler


Great with a ruler? Are we talking art here Paula or foreplay?!!! :(blush): 




> I would cut off my right hand if it meant I would never need to go back into hospital due to poor mental health.


Well that would be the end of your painting career magie unless you paint with your left hand! :(rofl):

----------


## Suzi

> Great with a ruler? Are we talking art here Paula or foreplay?!!!


This made me laugh so much!  :(rofl):   :(rofl):   :(rofl): 

Morning Flo, how are you love? OO did your ear ever sort itself out?

----------


## Paula

:(rofl):

----------


## Flo

Hee Hee!......well...re ear 'ole! Well I can hear much better than I did but I still have a high pitched hissing in it, but it doesn't stop me sleeping and if I watch tv or listen to music then they cancel out the hissing so I'm quite happy to live with it suzi. Personally I don't think it will improve, but I'm ok with it. Thanks for asking. X

----------


## Strugglingmum

Just saying hi.
Hope all is well.

----------

Flo (25-11-20)

----------


## Paula

Is this something youve been dealing for a long time then?

----------


## Flo

Over the last couple of years ....my ear drum perforated about 10 years ago when I had a bad cold...ended up at the docs when blood started coming out of it. It was then that she told me that I'd perforated it. It hasn't been normal since then but it's much better than it was. So I'm grateful for that.

----------


## OldMike

Sounds painful Flo, did you know wearing a mask makes you deaf like when I'm in a shop everyone's what, what, pardon, I heard that whatya saying  :(giggle):

----------

Flo (25-11-20)

----------


## Suzi

I've had tinnitus for years so I sympathise. It's why I always have background noise on as otherwise it drives me to distraction..

----------

Flo (26-11-20)

----------


## Mira

Seems we are starting a whole gang of early tea drinkers haha
How have you been doing lately FF (fantastic Flo)?

----------


## Flo

Morning Mira!....looks like there's 3 of us doing the night shift! Doing ok thanks Mira...busy with some course work and other silly stuff. Are you feeling a bit more cheery these days? Hope you have an ok day..I'll be back later. :(bear):

----------


## Allalone

Yes Flo I was up doing the night shift too! 

Are you enjoying your course?

----------


## Suzi

How's the course going? What's the silly stuff?

----------


## Mira

Yes please tell about the silly stuff  :):

----------


## Flo

> Yes Flo I was up doing the night shift too! 
> 
> Are you enjoying your course?


Yes thanks...I'm wading my way through Mozart at the moment....there's only so much Mozart a human can take!!




> How's the course going? What's the silly stuff?


 making snowflakes, reindeer and angels out of icing!




> Yes please tell about the silly stuff


More silly stuff Mira? Making bows out of silk ribbon to pin on a few Christmas cakes. Sticking cloves into oranges to give a nice smell of Christmas!

----------


## Suzi

I love Mozart! 
Making all those out of icing?

----------


## Flo

I love Mozart too but I've had to listen to an extract about 25 times to answer an essay question! He wasn't assassinated by any chance was he? :(rofl):

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):   :(rofl):  What are you doing your degree in?

----------


## Flo

> What are you doing your degree in?


The Arts and Humanities!

----------


## Suzi

Fantastic!  :):

----------


## Flo

Morning!.... Thought I'd better put something in here before my thread disappears completely! Just spent the last 15 minutes emailing the OU. I can't reset my password. They're updating their system. I've tried everything. Can't get hold of them by phone as it rings about 3 times then cuts off. I'm so angry! Hoping I get a reply from them later otherwise I'm screwed! Got a call from my doctor yesterday to say that my thyroid blood test has come back 'borderline'. Have to have another test in 3 months. Anyone that has a thyroid problem knows that 'borderline' can be tricky. If I'm 'overcooked' then it will explain my feeling of being a nervous wreck all the time. It's not an exact science, but even the minutest change of dosage can be quite life changing. So I'm fed up! Oh and Amazon left a message the other day to say 'parcel handed to resident'! Like f**k!! I was in all day and nothing arrived. Neighbours don't have it either. My guess is that it was getting late and they couldn't be bothered and went home....this has happened before! After quite a while I managed to get a human to phone me from customer service dept. and told him. So they are repeating the process and hopefully today I'll get something. It's only a set of espresso cups but it's the principle of the thing..Ian broke one and I broke another....I detest liars!! I don't mind waiting for things if they don't have time but don't tell me you've delivered when you haven't!! I've been so anxious about everything I burst into silent sobs ( :(giggle): ) with frustration. Poor Ian! You know it's a good idea that we aren't allowed firearms like the U.S. because to be honest I wouldn't trust myself with a gun when I get angry and that's the truth. So RANT OVER..... thought I'd 'fess up' and be honest. Oh well..today is another day I might even get my espresso cups..and you never know, I may even be able to get hold of the OU!! Have a good day...be back laterxxxx

----------


## Strugglingmum

Hope you get sorted with OU. 
A lot of understandable frustration going on. Better to let it all out. Today is a new day, hopefully all will be easy in the world of Flo. X  :Panda:

----------

Flo (17-12-20)

----------


## Suzi

So glad you've posted lovely. 
I hate that about deliveries too. I so rarely leave the house I know when things have been delivered and when they haven't! 
Hazel has an underactive thyroid which is controlled by meds and has been for years now.. My MIL has an overactive one so I've seen it on both sides of the fence. I hope you get it sorted one way or another. 
Hope that the OU get back to me. That's horribly annoying. 

Massive hugs for the emotions love, I really sympathise.

----------

Flo (17-12-20)

----------


## Paula

Oh, hunni, I dont think Ive ever heard you quite so upset over things  :Panda: . Thyroid, when its not controlled, is a b*gger, and has a massive effect on mood and physical health - I empathise...... Weve had all sorts of problems in my town with deliveries - some believed stolen, others dumped (apparently a big pile of parcels was found dumped just around the corner from my friends house the other day). Its appalling.

----------

Flo (17-12-20)

----------


## Jaquaia

Go to the login page and reset password from underneath the login boxes. A lot of people on my course found that far easier. Make sure you're using the email you signed up with too and not your PI. There's a few people who ended up locked out yesterday, and on a deadline day for us too! If that doesn't help then I'm afraid it's waiting for IT to answer. It's a pain in the arse!

----------


## Flo

> Go to the login page and reset password from underneath the login boxes. A lot of people on my course found that far easier. Make sure you're using the email you signed up with too and not your PI. There's a few people who ended up locked out yesterday, and on a deadline day for us too! If that doesn't help then I'm afraid it's waiting for IT to answer. It's a pain in the arse!


I'll give it a go Jaq...thanks a lot. Do you still put in the username before resetting under the boxes?...mine is jd2****
EVERYONE....thanks for your lovely posts...I've just been for a walk in the sunshine and feeling a bit better. Guess what? The doorbell rang and standing at the door was a neighbour who lives on the corner - don't know them well - he handed me my Amazon parcel! He's had it since Monday!! oh come ON! I'm sure if it was all of you (it would be ME) you'd nip 25 yards and knock on the door on the same day it arrived!! Now I feel bad :S: ....bu**er! So when another lot arrive today (rather IF) I shall hand it back. It beggars belief!
I've been talking to Ian about my thyroid. We're wondering about having my blood tested by a lab or a place where they specialise in thyroid tests. NHS do a good job but they only test for certain things as it's too costly to test the other part. As you can guess...I don't understand the thyroid lingo but apparently there is an extra test. It makes such a difference - as you all know - between feeling fine and feeling bloody miserable!

----------


## Jaquaia

I just used my email address Flo

And don't feel bad! I'd take it round as soon as I knew they were home if I took a neighbours parcel in!

----------


## Flo

> I just used my email address Flo
> 
> And don't feel bad! I'd take it round as soon as I knew they were home if I took a neighbours parcel in!


 I don't feel so bad now...thanks love, I'll try OU again before I go outside and reverse over my laptop!!

----------


## Flo

:(devil): ...won't be long..just going out to reverse over my laptop!!

----------


## Suzi

Oh no! Don't reverse over your laptop... We'd miss you!

I take parcels over asap too!

----------


## Flo

We can still keep in touch! I've got a carrier pigeon!!

----------


## Suzi

Awesome  :O:

----------


## Paula

:(rofl):

----------


## Flo

Well folks I'm going to sign off for now and say hello tomorrow. Have a peaceful and happy evening lovelies and try to have the best day that you can tomorrow. Lots of love to you all.xxxxx :Kiss:

----------


## Suzi

Night lovely, sleep tight. Hope Santa makes it to yours xx

----------

Flo (25-12-20)

----------


## Flo

Merry Christmas everyone......have a great day! Speak later.....luvya XXXXX

----------


## Jaquaia

Merry Christmas!!!

----------


## Suzi

Merry Christmas!

----------


## OldMike

Merry Xmas and a happy New Year to you Flo and Ian  :(party):

----------


## Suzi

How are you doing Flo? Good Christmas?

----------


## Flo

> Merry Xmas and a happy New Year to you Flo and Ian


Thank you Mike...and the same to you!




> How are you doing Flo? Good Christmas?


Ok thanks Suzi....we just pleased ourselves, ate too much watched some tv and facetimed the kids. I'm sure it was better than a lot of folk had. What about you?...good to have all the kids at home eh? x

----------


## Suzi

That sounds like a perfect way to spend Christmas 2020 style!

We had a lovely day thanks!

----------


## Flo

Jolly good! x

----------

Suzi (28-12-20)

----------


## Mira

Good morning Flo, its been way to long since an update on your thread has happened. And reading your posts is one of the treats of my day. With the way you write and your great way of seeing things. 

I hope you and your family are ok  :Panda:

----------

Suzi (06-01-21)

----------


## Flo

Morning Mira, Yes, it's been a while since I've posted anything on my own thread, but there's not a lot going on worth mentioning at the moment with lockdown and everything. But it's lovely to see you posting. You always have lovely things to say considering that you aren't feeling great at the moment. It's so important that we all keep in touch with each other especially during these difficult times. Yes, the family is ok thank you..they're all getting on with things a day at a time. We shall talk later.xx

----------

Suzi (06-01-21)

----------


## Suzi

How are the kids/grandkids coping with lockdown? 
How's Ian?

----------


## Jaquaia

How's the course going Flo?

----------


## Flo

> How's the course going Flo?


Ok thanks Jaq.....I'm doing The Blues at the moment. Done 2 TMA's now and results in the 60's so I'm not put off yet! Watch this space.... :(giggle): 




> How are the kids/grandkids coping with lockdown? 
> How's Ian?


 All ok thanks suzi...spoke to Zoe and the kids yesterday afternoon. Zoe is still working and the kids are spending their time between their mum and dad. Tesco are still delivering!!

----------


## Suzi

Well done on the 60's grades! That's brilliant!
Glad things are going well for Zoe love.

----------

Flo (07-01-21)

----------


## Jaquaia

Brilliant!

----------

Flo (07-01-21)

----------


## OldMike

> Ok thanks Jaq.....I'm doing The Blues at the moment. Done 2 TMA's now and results in the 60's so I'm not put off yet! Watch this space....
> ...


Not sure what any of that means but if it floats your boat then that's all that matters  :):

----------


## Jaquaia

TMAs are tutor-marked assignments. The OU uses the full 100% for marks unlike brick unis, so marks in the 60s are really good and grades tend to go up as you get more used to assignments!

----------

Flo (07-01-21),OldMike (07-01-21)

----------


## Flo

Sorry Mike..I should have explained that! But Jaq has explained it so eloquently!! :O: ...You okay Mike? :(bear):

----------


## Flo

A little bit of sad news.....dear little Fluff has been put to sleep. She hasn't been herself for a few weeks now, and we noticed that she was really light weight, not eating, and sleeping a lot. This morning when I got up it was as much as she could do to raise her little head. So Ian and I decided that it might be time. We know she was at least 14-15. Anyway Ian phoned the vet and took her in to check her over and she said that her kidneys were very small and hard, she'd lost one and a half pounds over the past three weeks and her spleen was enlarged. She was a very poorly little soul. Anyway I hope she's in pussy heaven now. All the time we had her she had never extended a claw in nastiness and was the most loving and beautiful little cat we've ever had.  :=(:

----------


## Jaquaia

I'm so sorry Flo! Make time you give yourself time to grieve  :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

> A little bit of sad news.....dear little Fluff has been put to sleep. She hasn't been herself for a few weeks now, and we noticed that she was really light weight, not eating, and sleeping a lot. This morning when I got up it was as much as she could do to raise her little head. So Ian and I decided that it might be time. We know she was at least 14-15. Anyway Ian phoned the vet and took her in to check her over and she said that her kidneys were very small and hard, she'd lost one and a half pounds over the past three weeks and her spleen was enlarged. She was a very poorly little soul. Anyway I hope she's in pussy heaven now. All the time we had her she had never extended a claw in nastiness and was the most loving and beautiful little cat we've ever had.


Aw Flo, I'm so sorry for your loss lovely. RIP Fluff. She'll be at Rainbow Bridge waiting for you... It sounds like you've done the kindest thing possible for her.

----------


## Strugglingmum

I am so so sorry Flo. The loss of a furbaby is always a heartbreak. Sounds like you did the best for her and she went peacefully.  Sending lots of love. Xx :Panda:

----------


## Flo

Aww, thanks all ..your comments mean a lot. It's always hard to make a decision to end the life of a furry member of the family. I could have made excuses and played down her condition and made excuses not to put her to sleep, but then I'd have been doing it for me not for her. It would have been wrong to prolong her suffering. Anyway......I can smell lamb chops! Tonight I've decided we're having syrup sponge and custard for pud...the almost perfect comfort food..blow the calories. Have a nice evening allxxx

----------


## Suzi

I completely agree about knowing when it's time. I wish we had the same option for people tbh.. 

Pud sounds delicious! Nom!

----------

Flo (08-01-21)

----------


## Stella180

Sorry to hear about the loss of your furry friend.

----------


## Mira

I am so sorry Flo. Be nice to all at home. Loss is never easy.

----------


## Paula

Oh hunni, Im so sorry. But youre right, it has to be a decision made for them, not us. - hard as that is  :Panda:

----------


## Flo

> Sorry to hear about the loss of your furry friend.


Thanks Stella.




> I am so sorry Flo. Be nice to all at home. Loss is never easy.


Thank you Mira




> Oh hunni, I’m so sorry. But you’re right, it has to be a decision made for them, not us. - hard as that is


 It's what my SIL (ex nurse) would call 'it's good medicine'. Thy will be done...not mine.

----------

Suzi (08-01-21)

----------


## OldMike

> Sorry Mike..I should have explained that! But Jaq has explained it so eloquently!!...You okay Mike?


Yup I'm okay Flo it is good to see you enjoying your OU courses  :(bear): 

I'm so sorry to hear about Fluff you gave her a good life  :Panda:

----------


## Flo

Thanks Mike. We didn't really know how old she was - or Fang for that matter - we've had them for about 12 or so years and didn't know their age at the beginning. But yes she had a good life.

----------


## Suzi

How are you both today love?

----------


## Flo

Hi suzi...we're both fine thanks. No regrets about putting Fluff out of her misery. We obviously miss her, especially in the morning but it's something we'll get our heads around, it just take time. Thanks for asking. How is your lovely tribe?

----------


## Paula

:Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Much love hunni, it's so horrible... 
We're all OK thanks in our own sweet ways lol

----------


## Flo

Flo's thread is looking a bit grim! .....I wanna tell you a storrrry!....Can't remember if I mentioned it but we have new broadband provider...Sky. It does our calls too. ...Anyway....the internet went down for nearly 12 hours on Saturday and I had to get NDN to send an email to Zoe and cuzz who lives on her own in case they tried to ring...blah..blah...blah.....after ten minutes YES ten minutes folks, to a sky tecky on a one bar signal on mobile phone, he talked us through various things without success then said he'll have someone come out this morning. The internet came back on in the meantime, but we didn't cancel the engineer as it may happen again. They duly arrived at 09.30 (same blokes that installed it)...they checked some things and said the interruption may have been caused by sudden low temperatures (grey box outside). Oh COME ONNN!! So I said to him: 'So everybody that lives in Alaska and Russia doesn't have any internet then during the winter??!!!....no comment....so they decided to go up the pole up the road. Sure enough, there was a loose connection and after half an hour at the dizzying height of 10 feet they came back with the good news! All is now well (fingers crossed). I wanted to check my broadband speed without going through silly sites ...tapping this and that ....no to cookies....want all your info.....etc. etc. (couldn't remember what Nigel my poota man went into) so he told me what to tap in and it was immediate results...no tapping in anything! He uses it for his (Sky man) anyway, we've gone from 7Mbps to 71Mbps and Flo is now a happy bunny. 
And the rest of you are either bored stiff or asleep...but I just had to tell someone!!!

----------


## Jaquaia

We're with BT and often get 4mbps. If I have a tutorial no one else can use the internet half the time!

----------


## Suzi

YAY! Round here so many people have problem with sky, but virgin is the worst as they use the old NTL cables which were pants then and are still pants. We're with BT too as they seem the most stable around us. 
So glad you're all back online!  :):

----------


## Flo

Yes! I can relate to that! It's a pain in the butt isn't it?  It turned out that we were paying too much for our package and weren't getting what we were entitled to. Netflix was impossible, the little red circle just kept going around and a 'trying again' display was there all the time. When we told Sky about it they looked into it and offered Fibre plus the installation free including free phone calls. We have a very cheeky friend that barters with them and gets ridiculous prices for his own packages...they'll do almost anything to avoid losing a customer. Half the time people are paying far too much for what they get Living rurally has it's downside doesn't it?

----------

Jaquaia (25-01-21)

----------


## Paula

Virgin have just laid fibre in our area, apparently theres something wrong with the angle of tubing that went into our house so they need to get the construction team in to dig it up and replace (nope, Ive no idea either). Weve been with Sky for years but they wont be getting fibre anytime soon and our broadband speed is ridiculously poor. Patience, Paula :O:

----------


## Jaquaia

Apparently KCOM are the best in the village. It's just novel for me to have a choice of provider!

----------


## Suzi

Not heard of them before!

----------


## Stella180

KCOM is the Betamax of telecommunications  :P:

----------


## Flo

Betamax???....what's Betamax?? :(rofl):

----------


## Strugglingmum

I'm with sky too Flo. I'm too lazy to swap!

----------


## Flo

So far so good SM! At least it's fast. Do you know that if I wanted to email photos to friends etc. it would lethargically manage one photo at a time!!! It was so frustrating.

----------


## Suzi

Woohoo!

----------

Flo (26-01-21)

----------


## Jaquaia

KCOM is Hulls own telephone company. You can't have anything else wired in Hull, you only get choice if you go wireless and they're rubbish.

----------


## OldMike

I'm with BT which seems okay *fingers crossed* there's a Virgin laid up our street  :(giggle): , I'll rephrase that virgin cables have been installed up our street, I decided to stick with BT Infinity. Glad t'internet is all systems go for you Flo.

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):   :(rofl):   :(rofl):  Mike...

----------


## Flo

Mike!.....what are you LIKE!!! :(rofl):

----------


## Strugglingmum

We dont have any virgins in the countryside.

----------


## Paula

:(rofl):  lack of any other entertainment SM?

----------


## Suzi

> We dont have any virgins in the countryside.


Sooooooo many comments, so little time....

----------


## Flo

Is there such a thing as a 'born again virgin'? only I might be a potential candidate! :(angel):

----------

Stella180 (28-01-21)

----------


## Suzi

If you're American then yes apparently there is.....

----------


## Stella180

I’m a born again virgin.

----------


## OldMike

This thread is virgin on the ridiculous  :O: 

How are you this January morn Flo.

----------


## Flo

Hahahaha! See? sorry for late replies folks...I was up to my neck in sequins and knitting needles trying to get a cardi finished and did very little else. I'm ok thanks Mike...got a bit of a problem though.  One of the neighbours has a new ginger Tom cat and it keeps coming into our cat flap and terrorising Fang..I found it in Ian's bat cave when i got up and it made a quick escape, now Fang is hiding and doesn't want to eat. It's a damn nuisance.

----------


## Paula

Oh poor Fang...... 

Did you finish the cardi? Photo?

----------


## Strugglingmum

Oh dear. Poor Fang. Sounds like a certain ginger tom needs a few squirts of water to make your place less enticing. 

My friend has a cat that's a wanderer. Her neighbours frequently send her photos of her cat lounging  or roaming their houses. She has a Instagram full of. My cat, not my house photos. 

Did you get the cardi finished?? I'm still procrastinating

----------


## Suzi

Poor Fang! Definitely try a water pistol. Then the little thing won't want to come in and Fang can have their full domain back! 

Cardi with sequins? Sounds fabulous!

----------


## OldMike

Aren't there cat flaps which only open when a cat wearing a special collar approaches?

Sequins and glitter now you're talking that's what I call a card  :):

----------


## Flo

> Oh dear. Poor Fang. Sounds like a certain ginger tom needs a few squirts of water to make your place less enticing. 
> 
> My friend has a cat that's a wanderer. Her neighbours frequently send her photos of her cat lounging  or roaming their houses. She has a Instagram full of. My cat, not my house photos. 
> 
> Did you get the cardi finished?? I'm still procrastinating


Yes, cardi finished just needs pressing.Hmm..done the squirty water thing but didn't have much impact grrr...




> Poor Fang! Definitely try a water pistol. Then the little thing won't want to come in and Fang can have their full domain back! It's a weird looking thing. I've just unblocked the catflap and she (Fang) shot out for a wee!
> 
> Cardi with sequins? Sounds fabulous!





> Aren't there cat flaps which only open when a cat wearing a special collar approaches?
> 
> Sequins and glitter now you're talking that's what I call a card


Yes Mike you can get special collars, a neighbour in Scotland had one but after a few days it stopped working! Yes the sequins add a bit of bling for a blingy 9 year old.

----------

Suzi (30-01-21)

----------


## Suzi

Nerf gun?

----------


## Flo

What's that??...where do you get them? :(giggle):

----------


## Paula

https://www.argos.co.uk/product/9359666

And look at the model name!

----------


## Strugglingmum

:(rofl):  perfect Paula!!

----------


## OldMike

Is nerfing cats even legal well that's enerf of that.

----------


## Strugglingmum

Flo a big super soaker water gun. 
After a few soaking he wont be so keen, it will take a few times to learn. If you can actually catch him coming in the flap even better.

----------


## Suzi

Supersoaker or nerf gun should work! 

How are you today?

----------


## Flo

> Supersoaker or nerf gun should work! 
> 
> How are you today?


Not too bad suzi thanks....a little worried as Zoe has her op tomorrow morning. We spoke yesterday and reassured her and said that she has nothing to worry about. Still, when it's one of your kids you wish you could have it done for them. I'm sure she'll be fine and it's only a short op. so it won't take long. She said she'll phone me when it's all done. They've said it might be an idea to bring  an overnight bag just in case as it's not as if she lives around the corner. We'll see....she has to be in the hospital by 8am. I'll let you know how she is.

----------


## Suzi

Tomorrow? That's come around fast.... Wish her well from me x

----------


## Flo

Thanks.....they cancelled it once, then they sent her a letter with tomorrows date. She had her pre-op assessment on Friday...a lot of faffing about, but hoping she can get her life back to normal after tomorrow and a few days rest.

----------


## Suzi

Hope it helps her so much x

----------


## Paula

Crossing everything shes calm tomorrow - and you  :Panda:

----------


## Strugglingmum

Thinking of you both for tomorrow.  Xx

----------


## Flo

Thanks all for your good wishes. I'll let you know how she gets on.xxx

----------


## Suzi

Morning Flo, how are you love?

----------


## Strugglingmum

Breathing deeply and distracting this morning??  :Panda:

----------


## OldMike

Sending all my love to you Flo and Zoe  :Panda:

----------

Flo (01-02-21)

----------


## Flo

PHEWWWW!.....she's home again! All is well folks thank you...she got to the hospital at 8am...the 'team' came to see her at 08.30am. She messaged to say she was second in theatre. Heard no more, then at 10.30 she messaged to say it was all over. She was only down for half an hour. No grogginess or pain and she was having a cup of tea. Little gremlin has gone! Consultant came to see her at 2pm to sign her out. The nurses got her to ask Hec to come to the ward and pick her up, but not before a nurse had to go down to theatre to fetch her shoes!!! :(rofl):  she forgot to take her slippers! She has just messaged to say that she's at home with Hec being waited on hand and foot. She'll phone tomorrow afternoon to tell me all. Bless her. Many thanks for your support guys....and one of these for Mike  :Panda:

----------


## Paula

Brilliant news!

----------

Flo (01-02-21)

----------


## Stella180

I’m glad it went well for her. Has she got a little bell to summon her man slave while she convalesces?

----------

Flo (01-02-21)

----------


## Suzi

That's brilliant news! Well done to her!

----------

Flo (01-02-21)

----------


## Jaquaia

Brilliant news!

----------


## Strugglingmum

Hats great news Flo. Huge relief for you both. Xx

----------

Flo (01-02-21)

----------


## Flo

Thanks everyone! I got 2 photos from her ...not her face....one with a slice of pizza in her hand..then another one with a glass of wine!..
She's a tart!!! :(rofl):

----------

Suzi (02-02-21)

----------


## Stella180

Haha good for her, she deserves a treat.

----------

Flo (02-02-21)

----------


## Strugglingmum

> Thanks everyone! I got 2 photos from her ...not her face....one with a slice of pizza in her hand..then another one with a glass of wine!..
> She's a tart!!!


She's got her head screwed on right!!

----------

Flo (02-02-21),Stella180 (01-02-21)

----------


## OldMike

Right back at you Flo and Zoe  :Panda:  glad all went well.

----------


## Suzi

So glad it was a pizza and wine night! She deserves it!

----------


## Flo

Got a phone call from the surgery inviting us to go and have our jabs so going in the morning at 9am (Saturday). :(y):

----------


## Paula

Yay!!

----------


## Suzi

Brilliant news!

----------


## Flo

Yes..I'm pleased! It's a step in the right direction for us all isn't it? Btw....was talking to a neighbour who told me that her daughter who lives in London has already been offered a C vaccination....she's 45! They seem to be cooking with gas in London!!

----------


## Paula

They need to be, its been horrific there

----------


## Suzi

We're just outside London and hoping they're moving as fast here....

----------


## OldMike

That's good Flo as by now you've been jabbed  :(nod):

----------

Flo (15-02-21)

----------


## Suzi

How are you today love?

----------

Flo (15-02-21)

----------


## Flo

Yesterday I felt really cold but then it was really miserable out anyway so didn't get my usual exercise. Instead I slobbed out on the settee with cross stitch which didn't help. But all in all not bad at all. A few of the neighbours who had their jab the same day felt cold too. Anyway, I've had a good night and it's 9degC out instead of -5degC so feeling a lot better thanks. Got some baking to do today for the shop which will keep me amused for a bit. 
You ok suzi and Mike?

----------


## Paula

Whats the cross stitch youre doing?

----------


## Suzi

Are you still making cakes and sandwiches? 
How are you feeling today? Less cold I hope love.

----------


## OldMike

Yep I'm fine Flo at least the frost has gone yipee I hate slippy pavements  :):

----------


## Flo

> What’s the cross stitch you’re doing?


Last year I bought a six pack birthday card kit with envelopes etc. with cats on and each one is different. I'm making one for my cousin.




> Are you still making cakes and sandwiches? 
> How are you feeling today? Less cold I hope love.


Not sandwiches suzi but making quite a few cakes every week and some different stuff to make a change. I'm less cold and I went for a walk this morning and it felt like summer compared to last week!




> Yep I'm fine Flo at least the frost has gone yipee I hate slippy pavements


So do I! Our gaarden path is on an incline so we have to be mega careful. At least we can get out eh?

----------


## Suzi

Are you still enjoying the cakes and things? 

So glad it's safer to get out and about love. Walking anywhere nice?

----------


## Flo

Don't mind doing them suzi and it's good pocket money! Plenty of country lanes to amble along and massive tractors to avoid. :(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):   :(rofl):   :(rofl):

----------


## Flo

Hi folks.....crikey it's been ages since I posted on my thread so thought I'd better do something about it. Nothing much to report from here. I've been just about coping from day to day and trying to keep myself busy. I've started yet another diet and this time I'm getting results! I go for a walk everyday and still doing cakes. This is where it gets sad.......I'm waiting on some Angora rabbit yarn from China. They don't kill the rabbits by the way otherwise I wouldn't buy it, they let their fur grow then brush the fur out. So I'm looking for vintage patterns so I can knit something up. You can't buy it in Britain anymore..I shall make a sweater for mini me. I'm about to embark on another OU essay. They're getting harder all the time but it will test the old grey cells. Other than that I haven't much to say. It's a case of same s**t different day! I've decided that when the travel ban is over I shall go and stay with Zoe for a while it'll do me and Ian good to have a break from each other. Anyway..have a good day all and lots of love...xxx

----------


## Strugglingmum

Bet you can't wait to visit Zoe and spend some time with them all. 
Good luck with the essay.

----------


## Paula

Aww I bet Zoe is very excited about that - maybe I should suggest the same for my mum  :):

----------


## Suzi

Are you and Ian OK? I bet you'll be thrilled to spend time with Zoe and co and they'll love having you around to spoil them! 

Have you seen Ravelry? (https://www.ravelry.com/patterns) it has so many patterns from vintage to modern and everything in the middle  :O:  

What's the diet?

----------


## Jaquaia

Good luck with the essay! I wish my next assignment was an essay, I have to write a formulation report!

----------


## Flo

> Bet you can't wait to visit Zoe and spend some time with them all. 
> Good luck with the essay.


Thank you SM...no, I can't wait to see them all, they can't wait to see me either...I'll be cooking all the dinners! But I love doing all that..it's so good to be needed.




> Aww I bet Zoe is very excited about that - maybe I should suggest the same for my mum





> Are you and Ian OK? I bet you'll be thrilled to spend time with Zoe and co and they'll love having you around to spoil them! I love spoiling them Suzi it's what being a mum and Nan is all about.
> 
> Have you seen Ravelry? (https://www.ravelry.com/patterns) it has so many patterns from vintage to modern and everything in the middle  Ooh! I shall look at that...
> 
> What's the diet?


The diet? I've sewn my gob shut!! :(rofl): ....no, cutting out fat, bix, cake, bread, eating a lot of fish and leafy veg. also I like brown rice - in a packet 2 mins in the microwave - trying not to eat choc which is my go to antidepressant!




> Good luck with the essay! I wish my next assignment was an essay, I have to write a formulation report!


Thanks Jaq. Wtf is a formulation report??!! Rather you than me...but you've done amazingly well so far so reason to believe you'll do well with the report. I'm doing Gothic architecture!

----------

Suzi (04-03-21)

----------


## Flo

Oops sorry Paula...don't know where it went but yes, that's a good idea..go and stay with mum for a while. Catch up and have a damn good laugh.

----------

Paula (04-03-21)

----------


## Suzi

Sounds like fun times are to be had ahead love...

----------

Flo (04-03-21)

----------


## Jaquaia

> Thanks Jaq. Wtf is a formulation report??!! Rather you than me...but you've done amazingly well so far so reason to believe you'll do well with the report. I'm doing Gothic architecture!


No idea! Not worked it out yet! Something to do with recommending treatment and working out causes. Ooh! That sounds interesting!

----------


## Flo

Good luck with it, I don't think I could get my head around that one! But all the same, a very worthwhile subject.

----------


## OldMike

Staying with Zoe sounds a good option.

The angora rabbit wool are you knitting little coats for some little shorn angora rabbits who may be a tad cold  :(giggle):

----------


## Flo

> Staying with Zoe sounds a good option.
> 
> The angora rabbit wool are you knitting little coats for some little shorn angora rabbits who may be a tad cold


How did you know that Mike?? All well your end?

----------


## Suzi

How are you and yours love?

----------


## Flo

All ok thanks suzi.....spoke to Jay yesterday...he just wants to start golfing again! Zoe's feeling fine as are all the grandkids, Ian's ok. Can't ask for more than that really. I'm trying to keep busy with a daily routine. A day at a time...hope all of yours are well too.x

----------

Suzi (06-03-21)

----------


## Paula

Si feels the same as your Jay - hes literally counting down the days (as am I, gets him out of the house for a few hours  :O: )

----------


## Flo

> Si feels the same as your Jay - he’s literally counting down the days (as am I, gets him out of the house for a few hours )


Haha! That's Jay's wife's sentiments exactly. He said that he's going to have a concentrated few hours at the driving range before he meets his mates so he doesn't lose his 'golf cred!'

----------


## Paula

:(rofl):

----------


## Suzi

I just don't see the attraction in golf lol Why ruin a lovely walk? 

We're trying to get ready to back to school here love. Coronavirus tests on Monday (obv 1 at 930 and 1 at 1205) then school on Tuesday.. I know it's stupid but I'm going to miss them. I know it's been a horrible time, but I love having my babies home! 

So glad that Zoe, Jay and the babies are all good.

----------


## Flo

I don't see the attraction either suzi! I used to caddy for my dad and pick up balls etc., to me it's like watching paint dry!!! Yaawwwnnn!
Of course you're going to miss your babes, I would in your position..in fact Zoe misses Jen terribly...she's back in Primary but Dan who is schooling from home could be a few weeks off from going back. Don't know what plan Knickerless Splurgeon has yet!

----------


## OldMike

I'm not a golf fan either some don't even get exercise by walking they just trundle along in their golf buggies  :^): 

Knickerless Splurgeon that's a good 'un  :(rofl):  thanks for brightening my day Flo you're the best  :):

----------

Flo (07-03-21)

----------


## Suzi

Knickerless Splurgen? That made me spray tea everywhere!

----------


## Stella180

Aka Jimmy Krankie. I still laugh at the pic of her with her mum who looked like an Elton John tribute act lol

----------


## Flo

Hahaha! I'm trying to envisage the Elton Joh tribute act!!!

----------


## Paula

Its been a while Flo, how are you?

----------


## Flo

Hi Paula....well, I've done something to my back - don't know how - it attacks at night and subsides during the day. Maybe I've twisted it, but if it's no better by Monday I shall ring the Dr. as it's been like it for a week now. Also, I've had another thyroid test done as the last one wasn't definitive. They took blood on Thursday just gone. I've been stable for years (I'm Hypo) but I'm feeling really sluggish, and my legs are like lead....I may well be undercooked so we'll see. I'm doing a lot of knitting and slobbing a bit more than usual. But other than that I'm ok except for being on a diet of Paracetamol and Ibuprofen! :(giggle):  So I'm a bit quiet at the moment...apologies all for not posting as much as usual but I send my love. :(hi):  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## Suzi

Definitely get your back checked out love! Back pain is horrible... 
You could try getting Ian to rub tiger balm or hemp cream into your back (and then wrap it up warmly)... But be careful the red one is stronger, but stains everything it touches!  :):

----------


## Flo

Thanks suzi...I'll give it a try....anything's worth a try!!

----------


## Suzi

Absolutely!

----------


## Stella180

I’ve got an infrared head lamp. You can pick one up on Amazon for as little as £20

----------


## Flo

> I’ve got an infrared head lamp. You can pick one up on Amazon for as little as £20


Thanks love....never thought of infrared...I'll have a look today.

----------


## OldMike

Some people rely on heat for bad backs others cold a bag of frozen peas eeps applied to the the area, I think rest helps a lot though.

I'll send these right back at you Flo  :(bear):   :Kiss:   :Panda:

----------

Flo (15-03-21)

----------


## Suzi

We used to have a bag of frozen peas in the freezer that was Dad's Back Peas!  :):

----------

Flo (15-03-21)

----------


## Flo

I'm going to phone the surgery as soon as they open this morning to get an appointment....I'll let you know how I get on.

----------


## Paula

Good to hear  :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Oh no! I hate you're in pain, but I'm glad you're going to see the Dr about it. Let us know what they say?

----------


## Flo

I got an appointment with my doctor at 11am this morning.....she rang at 08.45 so I could give her the lowdown. Apparently my Throid results came back normal! Anyway, she spent 25 minutes giving me a thorough going over ....examined my back, abdomen, liver area and everything else. She thinks that the pain I'm having is muscular and has given me Naproxen plus Omeprazole. She said definitely NOT to take Panadol Extra as it contains caffeine! She feels that the reason I'm feeling tired/exhausted and lead legged is because of the interrupted and very little sleep I'm getting. Tbh, these days my pain threshold is low and I tend to throw anything I can down my throat to get rid of it!! Anyway, she said that if after a week or so I still have the pain I'm to let her know and we'll go down another route and do more tests - I hope it doesn't come to that! - . So basically that's that......so I'll keep you updated. Thanks for asking it's lovely to know that people who care!.....I've decided that in my next life I'm coming back as a much loved dog!! :(giggle):

----------

OldMike (20-03-21)

----------


## Suzi

So glad that you've had a good going over and that she listened to you properly. Naproxen is a good one but make sure you take the omeprazole too love.

----------


## Strugglingmum

I'm glad you got see so quickly and thoroughly!.
Hopefully the Naproxen does the job. Here's to better sleep too! We all know how important that sleep is for our MH never mind anything else.

----------


## Flo

Thanks suzi and SM......I shall be a good girl and take my medicine as directed! I hope the Naproxen works as I'm looking forward to a de cent night's sleep! You're absolutely right about good sleep being essential for MH....I'm useless and ratty without sleep! I'll let you know how I get on.xxx

----------


## Paula

Naproxen is helping my mum ( her discs are so eroded shes got vertebrae bone on bone) , so hopefully itll help you too. Big hugs, lovely

----------


## Suzi

Naproxen is great, just take it as directed love...

----------


## OldMike

Glad you got something for the pain Flo, in my next life I'm coming back as a CAT after all cats have nine lives, I'm no fool  :(giggle): 

Afore I go these are for you Flo  :(bear):   :Panda:

----------


## Stella180

Cats also regularly get run over by cars and locked in sheds with sharp tools cos they snuck in undetected so those nine lives can potentially get used up pretty quick.

----------


## Suzi

Not always... Normally they live long and happy lives being worshipped and adored!

----------


## Flo

Hi folks....just a quick update. Back problem still not good. Naproxen didn't work. Dr phoned Hospital on Friday and asked Orthopaedic consultant if he'd see me and if I could have an MRI. They were waiting for me in A&E when I arrived. After a short while I saw a nurse who gave me a bladder scan as I can't wee properly! Anyway I saw consultant and he gave me another going over and rectal exam.....third middle finger this week!! An hour later I was wheeled down to MRI suite..the deed was done. Saw Consultant (Just call me Paul!) told me nothing sinister was going on that they could find...could be bad spasms or a bit of arthritis (?) He gave me Co-Codamol plus Diazepam to relax the muscles. Night before last I slept like a top, first uninterrupted sleep in 11 days. However now I have urine retention and emptying in dribs and drabs!! Kept me awake a lot last night I'm thinking of going to A&E today to ask for a self catheterisation thingy - had one after my V hysterectomy years ago. I'm still very wobbly on my feet. Having a chest x-Ray on Thursday, and blood tests sometime this week. It's all a damn pain...wish I had a clue what was going on. Can bad muscle spasms cause all this? Anyway, have a good day and I'll get back when I can. Lots of love to you all.xxxx :S:

----------


## Paula

Oh hunni, Im sorry  :Panda:  what a nightmare. Definitely, definitely talk to/see someone ASAP about the urine retention, that cant go on .......

----------


## OldMike

Flo you're really going through it at the moment, hope they can sort it soon  :(bear):   :Panda:

----------

Flo (21-03-21)

----------


## Stella180

I thought when you sold your body to science they would wait til you died before carrying out tests. You must feel like a white mouse at the moment.

----------


## Strugglingmum

If the muscles in your back are swollen and in spasm they can be interfering with your nerves and causing the urine retention,  however I would attend A&E  if you are not passing urine properly as can lead to urine infections etc. 

Poor you, you are having a time of it

----------

Flo (21-03-21),Stella180 (21-03-21),Suzi (21-03-21)

----------


## Suzi

I also agree, you can't let this go on and need to be able to wee. Has the diazepam not helped? If not then go, you can't be wobbly on your feet either. Oh love, I'm so sorry you're struggling. You must feel like crap! Try cranberry juice too as it helps with urine infections etc....

----------

Flo (21-03-21)

----------


## Flo

Hi guys......thanks for all your kind posts. Went to A&E waited a long time and saw another doctor who decided it wasn't a good idea to give me a thingy! All for nothing...he's convinced it's my back that's doing it, and gave me a few tips to help me to get going as it were, and so I drank loads then waited and did a few exercises and hey presto I got a result!.BUT!!! in our lean-to corridor this morning which is hard tiles, my left leg went from under me and I put my right hand out to stop myself and how I have a sprained wrist so my right hand is virtually unusable!!...I'm so f****ng sick of everything!! Fi next door gave Ian an elastic bandage which he has  supported my wrist with. Oh well.....shit happens. I might not check in for a few days to give everything a chance to heal a bit. So I'll see you in a few days.xxx

----------


## Flo

> I thought when you sold your body to science they would wait til you died before carrying out tests. You must feel like a white mouse at the moment.


I haven't got anything to sell Stella!! Everything in my body is buggered by something or other!! :(giggle):

----------


## Paula

:Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Oh no lovely! Please, please, please be extra gentle with you. Are you sure your wrist is just sprained?

----------


## Strugglingmum

:Panda:

----------

Flo (22-03-21)

----------


## Stella180

The latest victim of the DWD falling down curse.

----------

Flo (22-03-21)

----------


## OldMike

:(bear):   :Panda:

----------

Flo (22-03-21)

----------


## Suzi

Hope you're not in too much pain today lovely.

----------

Flo (22-03-21)

----------


## Jaquaia

Take it easy Flo. Please let your tutor know, if you have an assignment coming up they can give you an extension if needed.

----------

Flo (22-03-21)

----------


## Flo

Yes Jaq...my tutor knows and is very understanding.....I can pick up the course at a later date too.
Suzi, Paula, SM. I can move my fingers and just have a bruise but it's still painful. I'm debating whether to stop the Co-codamol to see what happens. One of the side affects is retention of urine and not being able to pee properly! I'll check in tomorrow.xxx

----------


## Suzi

Oh love! Have you had the wrist xrayed? I might be an idea.......

----------


## Suzi

Hey Flo, how are you?

----------


## Stella180

Earth calling Flo. Are you there Flo?

----------


## OldMike

We miss you Flo are you sunning yourself in the garden  :):

----------


## Flo

Hi guys....time to spill the beans. I'm in hospital with Guillain-Barre Syndrome. Been in since last Friday. I'll let you look it up cos my fingers are still a bit weak. I started losing my balance and legs felt like  lead and everything got steadily worse. I shan't go on as I feel a bit exhausted. God willing I might be home by the beginning of the week. Luvya lotsxxxx

----------


## Jaquaia

Bloody hell Flo! You believe in doing things properly don't you! Hope you're better soon  :Panda:

----------

Flo (01-04-21)

----------


## Suzi

Oh Flo! That's a horrible thing to have! Are you being well looked after? Hope you're recovering lovely.

----------

Flo (01-04-21)

----------


## Stella180

Nope, I don't like the sound of that. I'm glad you're in the right place and being treated though.

----------

Flo (01-04-21)

----------


## Strugglingmum

What a scary time for you. Wishing you lots of love and patience for your recovery.  :Panda:

----------

Flo (01-04-21)

----------


## Paula

Oh hunni, that sounds awful. Hope you get home soon  :Panda:

----------

Flo (01-04-21)

----------


## Flo

Thanks for all your best wishes lovelies.....I'll let you know when I get home and on an even keel again...literally! XXXXX

----------


## Suzi

Masses of love hunni xxx

----------


## OldMike

Had to look up what it was you've got sounds scary  :(:  hope you get better soon Flo  :Panda:

----------


## Flo

I'm home!....exhausted but happy. I'm having physio twice a week and also have exercises in between. My left leg suffered the worst damage and it can't be trusted to carry out my flamingo party piece! I've got off lightly. Hands still weak and a bit numb as are my feet and abdomen but it ain't gonna get me. I finished my 4 day treatment of white blood cell potion, and was staggered (no pun intended) to learn that each bottle - 14 in total - cost £1,800 each! Blasted drug companies knew they were on to something good (cheap to start with) and have bumped up the price ever since...wicked bas****s! Anyway....have a nice Easter all of you and I shall check in soon. I have learned a valuable lesson from all of this. Thou shalt not whinge at curve balls thrown at me......get a bloody grip and get on with life...it's so precious. I'll check in soon. Luvya.xxx

----------


## Stella180

I love that you have maintained your sense of humour during a scary time but I’m glad the treatment has helped and you are back home.

----------

Flo (05-04-21)

----------


## Paula

Im so glad youre home! Rest as much as you need to, love

----------

Flo (05-04-21)

----------


## Suzi

I'm so glad you're home! Make sure you rest, rest and rest!

----------

Flo (05-04-21)

----------


## Flo

I shall try and be a good girl....promise! Got no choice really...I'm buggered!!! Has anyone got any ideas on potions etc., that I can take to boost my energy levels? Should I be suspicious of certain multivitamins?

----------


## Paula

First Id suggest good old vitamin C - the last thing you need is to pick up an infection. I avoid multivitamins as they can contain minerals that wouldnt necessary work for me, but thats just because of the meds Im on.

----------

Flo (06-04-21)

----------


## Suzi

Again, I'd go vit c, vit d, vit b12 and some iron - but that's because those are the one I'm always really deficient for! 

Is Ian taking good care of you? Are you mobile? Can you get out to sit in the garden (if it's warm and sunny obviously)?

----------

Flo (06-04-21)

----------


## Strugglingmum

Small regular (5/6 per day) healthy meals with plenty of protein and healthy fats for energy.  Plenty of fluids and plenty of rest. Your energy will return but it will take time. Your body has been through so much love, give it a chance. 
Physio will help with the exercise and try to keep your brain stimulated with puzzles, reading,  jigsaws etc. 
Sleep when you need it and try get some fresh air each day, even sitting in the garden with a big blanket round you if necessary

----------

Suzi (05-04-21)

----------


## OldMike

Glad you're home Flo there's some good tips from the ladies and be a good girl and follow the docs advice  :O:  thinking of you and wishing you a speedy recovery  :Panda:

----------

Flo (06-04-21)

----------


## Paula

Morning, love, how are you?

----------

Flo (06-04-21)

----------


## Flo

Thanks all for your support. I've taken everything on board. Eating lots of fruit and veg. SM...the dietician nurse near me has suggested exactly the same as you have mentioned! Healthy fats ....cheese, eggs, cream full fat milk, avocado..cut out the carbs as they zap the energy. I've lost half a stone. Sleeping when necessary and walking around the ground floor for a bit of exercise and strengthening. Able to walk without a stick now. I know that this isn't going to be a fast fix....it's A Day At A Time job. Thanks for your best wishes...I'll keep you informed. XXXX

----------


## Suzi

Well done love, you sound like you're doing all the right things. If it takes a while, then it takes a while. You have to do as you are, one day at a time. Remember you're likely to have days you feel you can and days when it's like moving through treacle. You've got this.

----------


## Flo

You're absolutely right suzi....had a good day yesterday. No backache and generally pootling about trying to do things....I'm paying for it today! Never mind... you don't know until you try eh? Keep having weird dreams that make no sense. I can only eat little and often which is doing me at least one favour! The glutton in me is willing but the stomach isn't!! :(giggle): I made the decision yesterday not to have my 2nd jab - well, to be honest it was Ian who put his foot down...most unlike him!! - not for the present anyway. Too many red flags waving about. I shall just isolate if necessary. We'll see.....had my hair cut yesterday and feel like a well groomed Pixie...albeit an old buggered Pixie! It's made me feel better. Hope all well folks....keeping an eye on the threads and not being TOO outspoken!xxxx

----------


## Strugglingmum

Glad you are listening to your body. It's great to hear from you. :Panda: 
I'm so jealous you got your hair done.we are not that far forward in leaving lockdown here. 
Non essential shops are open for click and collect and garden centres are open. Outdoor sports.....if social distanced.....ie A gets to play golf!!

----------


## Stella180

> keeping an eye on the threads and not being TOO outspoken!xxxx



Noooooooo! Say what needs to be said. It’s what you do best Flo and you do it far more politely that I ever could.

----------


## OldMike

Yep maybe best to postpone your second jab as your body has enough to deal with at the moment.

Flo a well groomed pixie now that's a sight to behold, I look like an aging rocker bald on top but enough hair at the sides and back for a mini ponytail  :(giggle):

----------


## Flo

> Glad you are listening to your body. It's great to hear from you.
> I'm so jealous you got your hair done.we are not that far forward in leaving lockdown here. 
> Non essential shops are open for click and collect and garden centres are open. Outdoor sports.....if social distanced.....ie A gets to play golf!!


Well my hairdresser is only 300 yds down the road...she does it in her house SM...decided to stay grey until I can sit in a chair long enough to withstand 2 lots of colour!....on the greens already eh? There's no justice is there? :@: 




> Noooooooo! Say what needs to be said. It’s what you do best Flo and you do it far more politely that I ever could.


Well..what a compliment!! Sometimes needs must eh?




> Yep maybe best to postpone your second jab as your body has enough to deal with at the moment.
> 
> Flo a well groomed pixie now that's a sight to behold, I look like an aging rocker bald on top but enough hair at the sides and back for a mini ponytail


 Maybe we could do a double act Mike!

----------


## Suzi

How are you doing love? How's the physio going? Are you more mobile? Feeling any stronger?

----------

Flo (24-04-21)

----------


## Strugglingmum

How are you doing Flo?  :Panda:

----------

Flo (24-04-21)

----------


## Flo

Hi folks, well I think I'm turning a corner....I'm walking a bit more each day, where I've had pain and numbness it's beginning to itch and come back to life. If any of you have had shingles you'll know what I mean. Still getting tired easily but not as bad as it was. Drove my car  with the top down yesterday which blew away a few cobwebs....not far but I did it! Had a chat with the Dr the other day who rang to see how I was. I told her that I wasn't going to have my second AZ jab....when they start mixing and matching I might opt for another vaccine. I've been following you all but not participating much. Now that I'm getting better I shall join in the banter! Have a good weekend and love to you all.xxx

----------


## Stella180

So good to hear from you Flo and really glad you are recovering well. Always good to get your top off when the sun is shining  :O:  Maybe you could join us on Tuesday for the virtual coffee morning. would be great to see you there.

----------

Flo (24-04-21)

----------


## Flo

> So good to hear from you Flo and really glad you are recovering well. Always good to get your top off when the sun is shining  Maybe you could join us on Tuesday for the virtual coffee morning. would be great to see you there.


There's not much difference scenery wise between the car top and my top :(rofl): ....ooh..virtual reality coffee morning? How does one manage to take part in that?

----------


## Stella180

I will send you the details and run you through it.

----------


## Flo

Thanks Stella.....that'll be great! :Hedgehog:

----------


## Suzi

The coffee morning is really nice. Just good to put the world to rights with a cuppa and friends. 

It's so good to hear things are getting better for you. I hope you're being spoilt and looked after by Ian...

----------

Flo (25-04-21)

----------


## Strugglingmum

Aw Flo that all sounds really positive.  
Xx

----------

Flo (25-04-21)

----------


## OldMike

Glad you're improving Flo I've had shingles so I know what you mean.

----------


## Flo

Shingles ain't good Mike eh? I'm going back to cake making next Monday to see how I get on......watch this space. I shall have a go at tomorrow's coffee morning ...I shall follow Stella's instructions but won't make any promises that I'll get through (it won't be your fault Stella)...tried testing my microphone this morning and strange things happened! If it goes ti*s up I'll be with you in spirit! :(:

----------


## Suzi

You can do it! 
Cake making? Wow you must be making a really fast recovery! Well done love.

----------


## Flo

No..not a fast recovery suzi unfortunately, just going stir crazy and need to get some structure back into my life otherwise depression will set in. I'm already feeling a bit anxious, and I'm thoroughly sick of this bloody 'syndrome'!!! Sorry for moaning, but all of this has totally floored me. I just want 'me' back. I know that you'll all know where I'm coming from otherwise I wouldn't offload like this. I've stopped napping during the day as when I wake up i feel punch drunk. All I have to say is BUM!!! :(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

Hunni, you are quite entitled to moan - you definitely aren't yet though, you're saying how you feel and that's more than Ok.... I wish I could help.. Definitely talk about it. It does help...

----------


## Flo

> Hunni, you are quite entitled to moan - you definitely aren't yet though, you're saying how you feel and that's more than Ok.... I wish I could help.. Definitely talk about it. It does help...


Thanks for that suzi xxx

----------


## Suzi

Always and anytime love.

----------


## OldMike

> No..not a fast recovery suzi unfortunately, just going stir crazy and need to get some structure back into my life otherwise depression will set in. I'm already feeling a bit anxious, and I'm thoroughly sick of this bloody 'syndrome'!!! Sorry for moaning, but all of this has totally floored me. I just want 'me' back. I know that you'll all know where I'm coming from otherwise I wouldn't offload like this. I've stopped napping during the day as when I wake up i feel punch drunk. All I have to say is BUM!!!


Must admit I've had a nap this afternoon and feel tireder (is that a word  :O:  ) for it, curses to your syndrome Flo the sooner it packs its bags and leaves the better. Nothing like shouting BUM to de-stress one is there.

----------

Flo (28-04-21)

----------


## Suzi

How are you doing Flo?

----------


## Flo

Not doing too bad thanks love.....walking, resting and pacing, but still doing things. I think that I'm slowly getting there. xxx

----------


## Suzi

I'm so proud of you for keeping fighting love. You're a warrior.

----------

Flo (02-05-21)

----------


## OldMike

> Not doing too bad thanks love.....walking, resting and pacing, but still doing things. I think that I'm slowly getting there. xxx


That's our Flo no matter what life throws at her she battles on the word awesome doesn't do her justice she goes way beyond that  :Panda:

----------

Angie (04-05-21),Flo (02-05-21),Suzi (02-05-21)

----------


## Paula

Hey, lovely, how are you doing?

----------


## Flo

Morning Paula! Yes, doing ok thanks...still resting and pacing, but getting stronger. Ian went for his second jab today minus moi. It's raining outside, but I'm going to knit for a while then see where the wind blows me :):  How are you and yours? xxx

----------


## Paula

Yeah, were good. Katies new kitten arrived yesterday so shes super excited atm  :O:  Jess just turned 20, which Im feeling lol

----------


## Suzi

Are you getting out and about at all?

----------


## Paula

Did last Saturday but not since then - Im too tired

----------


## Suzi

Understandable...

----------


## OldMike

> Morning Paula! Yes, doing ok thanks...still resting and pacing, but getting stronger. Ian went for his second jab today minus moi. It's raining outside, but I'm going to knit for a while then see where the wind blows me How are you and yours? xxx


Hi Flo if the weather down your way is wet and windy like it is oop north then staying in the warm knitting sounds like a good idea.

----------


## Paula

Sorry Flo, didnt mean to hijack your thread ....

----------


## Flo

> Sorry Flo, didn’t mean to hijack your thread ....


No problem...it's nice to have visitors! :(giggle):

----------

Paula (08-05-21)

----------


## Flo

It's still wet and windy here Mike....just right for chilling (literally!) so stay warm!

----------

Suzi (08-05-21)

----------


## Flo

Here I are!.....nothing much to report from Somerset. Half finished a jumper for little Jen. Went on the longest walk yet since I've come out of hopsical....got seriously rained on a few hundred yards from home and had to change clothes! :@: .....made a load of Cherry Bakewell Tart for the shop......ermmm what else?....took my car out for a long run on Saturday, getting used to her now and not looking for the clutch :(giggle): ....that's about it really folks. Ian's doing himself mushrooms on toast so I shall demand a large bite. Love to you all.xxx

----------


## Paula

How are you feeling?

----------


## Flo

Ok thanks love.....still got pins and needles in my hands and feet but I can live with that...otherwise, nothing much to complain about.

----------


## Suzi

I can't believe you're still doing the baking for the shop! Are you still doing sandwiches too? 
I love mushrooms on toast! Yum! 

How are you doing with walking and everything? Are you having physio or similar?

----------


## OldMike

Mmm cherry Bakewells I bet they put to shame the Mr Kip.... ones I eat  :O:  I'm not a particular fan of mushrooms on toast unless they're accompanied with eggs, bacon and chips  :O: 

Weather so unpredictable isn't it Flo, just inspected my spud patch they're coming up (well half a dozen are) though ended up with great clods of soil stuck to my wellies at least it added a couple of inches to my height  :(giggle): 

Is the tingling in you hands and feet getting less? I hope it is Flo  :Panda:

----------


## Flo

The Bakewells seem to go down well Mike. The weather is utterly filthy and cold with it, but I bet all your spuds will be fine...there's nothing nicer than home grown spuds, they taste amazing! I'm dead jealous. The pins and needles thing is strange. When I press tablets out of the blister packs it's like little knives stabbing my finger ends! Weird, but hopefully they'll go in due course.

----------


## Suzi

Hope it's not too long... Have you thought about getting a pill popper thing to do it for you? (Or get Ian to help?  :(rofl): )

----------


## Strugglingmum

Glad to hear you are keeping busy Flo....you are amazing you know!! 
Hope the pins and needles eases for you. Really good to hear from you.

----------

Flo (25-05-21)

----------


## Flo

> Hope it's not too long... Have you thought about getting a pill popper thing to do it for you? (Or get Ian to help? )


Never heard of a pill popper :(: ...Ian's fingers are like chipolatas!!

----------


## Suzi

Here you go love... 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Aidapt-Pill...NsaWNrPXRydWU=

----------

Flo (27-05-21)

----------


## Paula

My pill popper was a game changer!

----------

Flo (27-05-21)

----------


## Flo

Ooh!....thanks suzi, I shall get onto that.xx

----------


## Suzi

You're very welcome! 

How are you today love?

----------


## Flo

> You're very welcome! 
> 
> How are you today love?


Hi suzi.....I'm ok thanks. Been out for a walk, now got my shorts and tee shirt on. Been out in the sun for a few mins. but not sunbathing...don't want a chest like an old leather handbag!! :(rofl):  going to slob out I think. Got a feeling there'll be quite a few barbecues tonight...love the smell. Have a nice weekend all.xxx

----------


## Paula

Hows the pins and needles?

----------


## Suzi

You really are a complete warrior! I'm so glad you're out and about walking etc!

----------


## Flo

> How’s the pins and needles?


Not too bad thanks Paula...but with my Crocs on it feels quite strange...not painful just weird!




> You really are a complete warrior! I'm so glad you're out and about walking etc!


I'm afraid that if I don't walk suzi that I'll seize up....so onwards and upwards though!

----------


## OldMike

> Hi suzi.....I'm ok thanks. Been out for a walk, now got my shorts and tee shirt on. Been out in the sun for a few mins. but not sunbathing...don't want a chest like an old leather handbag!! going to slob out I think. Got a feeling there'll be quite a few barbecues tonight...love the smell. Have a nice weekend all.xxx


Chest like an old leather handbag  :(rofl):  My neighbour had the fire pit going last night what with the solar lights and torches placed round their garden it looked like a fairy grotto.

----------

Flo (30-05-21)

----------


## Suzi

I admire you so much Flo!

----------


## Flo

> I admire you so much Flo!


The feeling is mutual! :O:

----------


## Suzi

Aww, gee thanks Ma'am...  :O:

----------


## Flo

Is it really almost a month since I've posted on my thread? Sacre Bleu!! Nothing much to report really. I've been enjoying the tennis at Queens and Eastbourne and look forward to Wimbledon starting tomorrow. Made two giant choc cakes for someone's birthday yesterday..making sure that next door's ginger tom didn't come in to snaffle the lot!! Bl**dy thing!! The weather is miserable here but muggy at the same time. I'm feeling ok apart from pins and needles in my hands again, so I'm hoping to have a word with the doctor who originally diagnosed me with GBS to see hopefully what I can expect if it's a recurrence. I'll let you know. Anyway, have a good day all.XXX

----------

OldMike (27-06-21)

----------


## Stella180

I’m salivating at the thought of those chocolate cakes.

----------


## Flo

> I’m salivating at the thought of those chocolate cakes.


Yeh! I salivated too, but wiped off the cakes before I gave them to the recipient! :(rofl):

----------


## Suzi

I really hope it's not a recurrence and it buggers off and leaves you alone love. 

Yum for chocolate cake! Always reminds me of this by the very awesome Michael Rosen:

----------

Flo (27-06-21)

----------


## Stella180

That’s cool

----------


## Suzi

I adore Michael Rosen!

----------


## OldMike

Mmm chocolate cake my fav, good to see you're still making cakes, next door's ginger tom you know you love him  :(giggle):

----------


## Flo

> Mmm chocolate cake my fav, good to see you're still making cakes, next door's ginger tom you know you love him


Yes Mike....like a hole in the head!!! :(giggle):

----------


## Flo

Hi folks....just finished my daily chores and will shortly settle down to watch a day of tennis...not for everyone I know, but I love the men's singles! I went to see the Dr that diagnosed the GBS on Monday. I've started to have pins and needles in my hands and feet again. I rang the surgery and explained what was going on and within minutes was phoned back by the doctor who saw me the same day. Apparently he doesn't think it's a flare up but a 'consequence' of the GBS...the only analogy I can come up with is 'aftershocks' after an earthquake!! I still have no reflexes in my legs or feet but have been advised it could take 18 mths or longer to recover fully. I'm just an impatient 'B'!! I can live with that prognosis! Nothing to report really...weather is ok and I've actually been gardening...not my forte at all! I'm a bit useless at it. Well, to be honest I just don't like it! Anyway....have a good weekend all. L&BW xxx

----------


## Suzi

So glad you were able to speak to your Dr so fast and that they were able to help. Definitely keep an eye on though lovely... 
Apart from the pins and needles, how are you doing?

----------


## Paula

Youre not impatient, you just want your health to be back where it was. Thats not a bad thing, love. But I do get it, acceptance that this is todays reality isnt easy.

----------


## Strugglingmum

So good that you were seen so quickly. I'm glad its not a flare but the after shocks sound annoying.
Life seems to be quiet all round.

----------


## Flo

> So glad you were able to speak to your Dr so fast and that they were able to help. Definitely keep an eye on though lovely... 
> Apart from the pins and needles, how are you doing?


Doing ok thanks sweetheart. Everything quiet around here....but I like it this way! I'm feeling quite calm in myself, anxiety has settled for the time being and life is quite normal which is nice. How are you, hubby and the babes?

----------

Suzi (03-07-21)

----------


## Flo

> You’re not impatient, you just want your health to be back where it was. That’s not a bad thing, love. But I do get it, acceptance that this is today’s reality isn’t easy….


Yes, you're right Paula....funnily enough, no one around here that I've spoken to is going anywhere anytime soon...certainly not Wembley or Wimbledon!! Hope you and yours are ok love.




> So good that you were seen so quickly. I'm glad its not a flare but the after shocks sound annoying.
> Life seems to be quiet all round.


Yes, it's great I was seen so quickly...it helps having a small population where we live and the surgery a two minute walk away, so we can keep tabs on the docs! :P:  Hope all is well with the family.

----------


## OldMike

Gardening is not your forte Flo you cannot be serious to quote a tennis legend nothing like messin' with soil it's like being a kid again  :(giggle): 

Hope the pins and needles subsides Flo at least you were seen quickly.

----------

Flo (06-07-21)

----------


## Suzi

> Doing ok thanks sweetheart. Everything quiet around here....but I like it this way! I'm feeling quite calm in myself, anxiety has settled for the time being and life is quite normal which is nice. How are you, hubby and the babes?


I'm so glad things are settled love. So good about being calm and your anxiety settling. That's a hugely positive thing. 

We're OK, just stresses of non exams, exams, awaiting results etc.... I've been pretty crap all week with pain, but have been asking for help which has been gratefully received...

----------

Flo (06-07-21)

----------


## Flo

So sorry you've been poorly suzi :S:  exam results are so stressful aren't they...I used to worry like crazy! You're praying like crazy that they'll do well, and all the while worrying that they're stressed too. I'm so pleased you're getting help...let's face it you spend most of your time helping others, but it's harder to ask for help for you! I'll be thinking of you.xxx

----------

Suzi (06-07-21)

----------


## Paula

How are you doing, Flo?

----------


## Suzi

Thank you gorgeous. I appreciate your thoughts. Are you pacing? How's the pins and needles?

----------


## Flo

> How are you doing, Flo?


Ok thanks love...being a good girl! Getting on with it..what about you Si and the girls?




> Thank you gorgeous. I appreciate your thoughts. Are you pacing? How's the pins and needles?


Yes, pacing but walking. Pins and needles have subsided and I'm left with slightly numb fingers and toes! Grrr.... see below.

----------


## Flo

Now.....read an article in the 'i' newspaper that Ian saw about a guy who has been crippled after getting GBS after first AZ jab...he's in a bad way, much worse than me! He saw his MP to see if people can get some sort of compensation due to the fact that he'll be disabled for the foreseeable future. To cut a long story short....the man (can't spell his name) that deals with this in the government more or less said No! nothing can be done for people with GBS due to GBS. However, his advice was to "Seek mental health advice from his GP, or ring The Samaritans". It's laughable isn't it? On a happier note.....
Tomorrow we are going to Plympton near Plymouth to see a prospective furry friend! His name is Oleg, he's an ex breeding stud dog, aged 7, very quiet, laid back, and loveable (Apparently).Wait for it...he's a Chihuahua!! What a difference from having a Greyhound!! I saw a Breeder in Devon on the internet and contacted them and asked if they have any ex breeding dogs that need homes. I was surprised to see that they've been on Good Morning Britain...anyway...I sent them a message, not expecting a reply, but half an hour later a really nice guy got back to me saying that unfortunately they haven't any females but they had the above dog that needs a home. The rest you know. He sent me a video of said dog and said we could come over and see him to see what we thought.
I've been looking for so long at rescue centres near me but no little dogs. I want a walking companion and a little furry friend that can curl up beside me while I'm knitting and watching tv. Ian is quite excited too. Anyway I'll let you know what happens. If he likes us and we take him I will let him settle then have him neutered as un neutered dogs and bitches in later life are more prone to testicular/mammary cancer and we don't want that! Anyway i mustn't get ahead of myself, haven't seen him yet in the flesh but I hope it goes well. I'll let you know tomorrow night! Have a good day all. xxx

----------


## Stella180

An ankle biter? I’m not a huge fan of small dogs but yeah I guess they are cute. What they lack in size they sure make up for in attitude.

----------


## Suzi

Hope that you all hit it off and you can provide him with a loving family home! What will your other furry family members think?

----------


## Strugglingmum

How exciting.  Crossing my fingers that the meeting goes well and you gel together. Xx

----------


## OldMike

Chi... can't spell without looking it up  :O:  can be quite feisty little critters, hope you get on well with Oleg.

----------


## Paula

As a greyhound owner, Im horrified!  :(rofl): . But it sounds like hes exactly what you need. Good luck tomorrow, lovely

----------


## Flo

> An ankle biter? I’m not a huge fan of small dogs but yeah I guess they are cute. What they lack in size they sure make up for in attitude.


I've never been a fan of little dogs either...I've had retrievers and greyhounds in the past, I want something to share the settee with....rather than take over the settee!! We shall see.The owner sent me a video of him and he appears quite chilled out!




> Hope that you all hit it off and you can provide him with a loving family home! What will your other furry family members think?


He'll definitely have the loving family home suzi...there's only Fang left now as Fluff was pts because of kidney disease and age :S:  Fang will have to put up with it...she's old too and teeth are missing, so she'll hiss with a lisp! But she'll be fine.




> How exciting.  Crossing my fingers that the meeting goes well and you gel together. Xx


Thank you SM..I'll let you know how things go.




> Chi... can't spell without looking it up  can be quite feisty little critters, hope you get on well with Oleg.


Thanks Mike.




> As a greyhound owner, I’m ‘horrified’! . But it sounds like he’s exactly what you need. Good luck tomorrow, lovely


Thank yooouuu!

----------

Suzi (07-07-21)

----------


## Jaquaia

Toby has no teeth at all. It's hilarious when he tries to bite!  :(rofl):

----------


## Suzi

It's very exciting!

----------


## Flo

Well folks...we picked up Oleg yesterday. Lovely owner, lovely place..(all of the dogs live with Dan and his partner Leon) spotlessly clean. When he brought Olly out to see us, he was tiny!!! He's not hyper, not feisty, doesn't bark or go mental, not a bad bone in his little body! He was on my lap all the way home either snuggling or looking out the window. He loves cuddles and already has his blankie on the settee with me to watch tele! Fang never hissed or spat just looked at him in astonishment thinking WTF is THAT?!..no threat to her as he's a lot smaller, they just eyeball each other, he wants to make friends with her but it's early days yet. He happily trots around the garden exploring. Loves his food...a little bit of softened kibble with a bit of cooked chopped chicken. Today I'll do him some fish. Next door neighbour came in and fell in love with him. So far so good...sooo laid back! We love him. the collar and lead will have to be changed. His owner gave us his little harness for when he goes for a walk...the lead and collar I got him looks as if I should have an alligator on the end of it! :(rofl): .tbh I - like I expect all of you thought - expected him to be snappy and feisty..no, not a bit of it! Placid and loving. He's originally from Lithuania and has a pedigree as long as your arm. Dan wanted nothing for him, just a good home, but I gave him some money to give to his favourite charity. When we left, he welled up and we both gave him a hug...they are both lovely guys (handsome too!) I want to adopt them both! So, I shall waffle no longer and give you an update. Moral of the story is: Ter are Chihuahuas, and there are Chihuahuas! Oh btw, the only problem is his lack of teeth and some bad breath. However, owner took him to vet and they removed a few teeth...he had a bad experience bless him so they've done nothing further. I shall ask my own vet what she thinks..his welfare comes first, I'll put up with his bad breath. He still chews, and I don't think he's in pain at all....I'll watch him.xxx

----------


## Jaquaia

He sounds awesome Flo!

----------


## Paula

Awwww he sounds so sweet. Why did he need a new home?

----------


## Strugglingmum

Aw I'm so pleased for you Flo. He sounds just wonderful. 
Enjoy all those snuggles!!

----------


## Suzi

Awww he sounds adorable! I'm so glad that he's come to you and obviously the guys who had him are lovely and genuine too as they only wanted him to find a good home!

----------


## Stella180

Nothing better that puppy cuddles and he will be well loved with you guys. Of course I need to see pics of your tiny new housemate.

----------


## Flo

> He sounds awesome Flo!


He is Jaq!




> Awwww he sounds so sweet. Why did he need a new home?


 Because of his age (7) he's done his bit for procreation. He's no longer needed as a stud dog, but the boys have kept him in retirement and he shared the house with them. I contacted them looking for a now retired female but they didn't have any at the moment so he said he was looking for a good home for Olag..somewhere peaceful to lie out the rest of his days,,the rest is now history.




> Aw I'm so pleased for you Flo. He sounds just wonderful. 
> Enjoy all those snuggles!!


 Yes, he just snuggles up to me and goes byebyes!




> Awww he sounds adorable! I'm so glad that he's come to you and obviously the guys who had him are lovely and genuine too as they only wanted him to find a good home!


That's right suzi.




> Nothing better that puppy cuddles and he will be well loved with you guys. Of course I need to see pics of your tiny new housemate.


 I shall send one to suzi and maybe she can put it on the thread. He has now met Cleo and Ciara my friend's two miniature Dachsunds ...a lot of butt sniffing went on....you know, the same as when you meet a new bloke!!  :O:

----------

Suzi (09-07-21)

----------


## OldMike

He sounds just the dog for you Flo re. Oleg you can't beat a bit of butt sniffin' when you meet someone new  :(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

Here we go:

----------

OldMike (10-07-21)

----------


## Jaquaia

Awww!

----------


## Paula

Sweetie

----------


## Stella180

If he was about 3 times bigger he’s be perfect lol. He’s such a gorgeous pup. Looks like a mini cuddle monster.

----------


## Flo

Awww... thanks all, and thanks suzi for the photo shoot! :(giggle):

----------

Suzi (10-07-21)

----------


## Suzi

You're very welcome!

----------


## OldMike

Cuteness overload what a little darlin'  :(inlove):

----------

Flo (11-07-21)

----------


## Strugglingmum

Aw Flo he is such a handsome boy. He looks very comfortable and seems right at home with you. 
Perfect retirement home for him. X

----------

Flo (11-07-21)

----------


## Flo

IT'S 'OT!!!! :(sweat): .....lying on settee with all the doors open....walked the dog at 06.00 this morning....the tarmac is too hot after 11am...
phew!!!....keep cool folks! xxx

----------


## Paula

Im mellllltingggggg.

----------


## Suzi

I think I have melted... 
How's your little man working out love?

----------


## Strugglingmum

Lying under a huge fan going full speed....... not designed for heat!!

----------


## Suzi

Sounds perfect!

----------


## Stella180

I can hardly breathe. The heat is killing me.

----------


## Paula

Its the first time heat has triggered my asthma

----------


## Suzi

Be careful both of you. Keep inhalers etc at hand please?

----------


## OldMike

I'm chuggin' iced water and I'm still melting lay on top of the duvet last night.

Oleg need little boots to stop his feet burning on the tarmac  :O: 

Keep cool Flo.

----------

Flo (20-07-21)

----------


## Flo

Today all the doors are open plus have one of the tower fans in the lounge oscillating so a bit of draft gets everywhere! At night I turn on the fan in the bedroom and the sound lulls me to sleep...changed from duvet to cellular blanket and a polycotton sheet (which Ian hogs during the night! :Swear: ) Gorgot to mention that we took the dog to our vet branch in Cullompton on Sat. for an emergency consultation....wasn't eating or drinking....vet did another once over...he seemed to be well hydrated and she wasn't concerned. She gave him an antibiotic injection - long lasting - until he has his teeth out.Changed his food to wet food now so he doesn't have to chew. I haven't seen him drink for quite a while. I have put water bowls all over the house. Maybe he's drinking between the time I go to bed and when Ian puts him to bed. He pees ok though....it's a mystery. I've always had big dogs that slurped their way through the day.
I'm not going to get hysterical about it though otherwise the anxiety will kick in! I didn't take him on for that! He's bye-byes on the setting enjoying the draft. Oh well....I think I hear Ian back with the shopping. Have a good day all. XXX

----------


## Paula

If hes hydrated and the vets not worried, he seems to be coping. Maybe hes getting some water from the wet food?

----------


## Flo

> If he’s hydrated and the vets not worried, he seems to be coping. Maybe he’s getting some water from the wet food?


 Yes, that's what we're thinking Paula.....now that he's not having the kibble. Otherwise he's a sweet little chap and a dream to have.

----------


## Stella180

He really does look like such a sweetie.

----------


## Suzi

Just as an aside, none of our rescues drink fresh water. They tend to drink out of the pond more than any of the water bowls we have around. If it's not something he's used to then he might not get it for a while. Are you using the same kind of bowls he used to have - as in metal or ceramic or plastic?

----------


## Flo

> Just as an aside, none of our rescues drink fresh water. They tend to drink out of the pond more than any of the water bowls we have around. If it's not something he's used to then he might not get it for a while. Are you using the same kind of bowls he used to have - as in metal or ceramic or plastic?


At the moment suzi I have various bowls around the house..ceramic, stainless steel...no plastic though. I've bought bottled water to try in case it's the tap water that's putting him off i.e. smell of chemicals. He has drunk out of the stainless steel one a couple of times and also had a go at the cat's! Unfortunately we haven't got a pond! Let's face it though, no animal will knowingly 'thirst' themselves to death surely! I've never had an animal in the past that hasn't wanted to drink...but I've never had an animal this small either!!

----------

Suzi (20-07-21)

----------


## Flo

I've just had a chat with Dan, the breeder..he said he never was much of a drinker, but the fact that he's now on wet food which is 80% moisture makes me feel a bit better. He used to drink from a ceramic bowl, so I've given him one! I'm going to let go of it now...I'm sure he'll drink when he wants!

----------

Suzi (20-07-21)

----------


## Suzi

I'm glad you've spoken to Dan. Lots of them don't drink lots love... I think that you're doing all the right things love.

----------

Flo (21-07-21)

----------


## OldMike

Not sure about dogs but when I had a cat he preferred to drink from a muddy puddle or the pond (which I had filled in a while back when it started leaking).

----------

Flo (22-07-21)

----------


## OldMike

You've got to remember too Flo Oleg is only a little guy so isn't going to drink pints a day just leave him bowls of fresh water so he can drink if needs be.

----------


## Suzi

How are you all Flo?

----------


## Flo

All is well thanks Suzi. I've been busy trying to complete a sweater, and we've been out enjoying the best of the cooler weather. Little Olly had all but 2 teeth taken out on Monday bless 'im. I think they kept his two canines in case he has a photo shoot! :(rofl):  He's coming along fine and has a follow up appt. with the vet tomorrow. And yes, he's drinking too! He has surreptitious slurps now and then and it's obviously enough for him, after all he's only a little guy. He's very much at home and gives us lots of laughs. I'm ok at the moment and my anxiety is minimal....just hope it stays that way! Hope all is well with you and yours.xx
Mike: Oddly enough, he's been spied drinking from the cats bowl when she isn't looking. Vet said he was well hydrated before op.

----------


## Suzi

That all sounds positive!

Poor Olly! Glad he's being loved and pampered too!

----------

Flo (04-08-21)

----------


## Paula

Bless him, I know 5e pain (not just financial) of doggy dental surgery

----------

Flo (04-08-21)

----------


## Flo

Hellloooo! I'm still here....not a lot to report. It's been quiet on here hasn't it? Ian has been away for a week and I shall be picking him up from the train this afternoon. Although I've missed him, it's been nice. What a difference not having a bloke in the house! Half the housework, half the washing, half the bin contents! Having M&S prick n pings for a treat! Oh and half the dishwasher contents too.
Zoe has sold her house and she and the kids have now moved into her fiance's place lock stock and barrel. The house went on the market on Monday and it was sold by Thursday..for £85k over the asking price!! The housing market up there is crazy! Really pleased for her though....ermmm what else? Olly aka the noodle is doing well...he's a good boy but can be stubborn and despite his size he knows what he wants!!! He still hasn't barked!!! Anyway folks, washing done so I'll hang it on the line. Take care, xxxx

----------


## OldMike

Good to hear from you Flo can't beat prick and ping meals  :O:  Who needs a man 'bout the house when you got Olly the little rascal  :(giggle):

----------


## Paula

£85k!! Thats incredible!

----------


## Stella180

Are you suggesting Ollie isnt a man? Poor little fella. Im sure he has been great company with the man away. Where did he go, anywhere nice?

----------


## Flo

> Good to hear from you Flo can't beat prick and ping meals  Who needs a man 'bout the house when you got Olly the little rascal


At the moment Mike he couldn't fight his way out of a paper bag...he's fast akip in the settee!!




> £85k!! That’s incredible!


Yes, I know! A bidding war started between 2 prospective buyers, and Zoe made a snap decision to sell! Houses up there be they pits or palaces are being snapped up for phenomenal prices! The woman who bought it is from Glasgow and has a teenage son. She had to pull over when she was told by her solicitor that her bid was accepted..she cried!




> Are you suggesting Ollie isn’t a man? Poor little fella. I’m sure he has been great company with the man away. Where did he go, anywhere nice?


He went to Brighton then London to see friends! Nowhere exotic! Yeh.. you're right! Olly is 6ft 2", he's got ba**s - in both senses! - and he thinks he's a Rotty...ssshhh! no one has told him he's only 6 inches high!!  :(rofl):

----------

Stella180 (29-08-21)

----------


## Suzi

£85k over the price? That's awesome! 

It's fab to hear from you! Haz Ian had a good time away? Has he been anywhere nice? 
Sounds like things are going ok for you. 
How are you doing health and mood wise love?

----------


## Stella180

> Yeh.. you're right! Olly is 6ft 2", he's got ba**s - in both senses! - and he thinks he's a Rotty...ssshhh! no one has told him he's only 6 inches high!!


6 inches is plenty  :O:

----------


## Flo

Blimey you're easy to please aren't you?!! :(rofl): .....five and a half any good?

----------


## Flo

> £85k over the price? That's awesome! 
> 
> It's fab to hear from you! Haz Ian had a good time away? Has he been anywhere nice? 
> Sounds like things are going ok for you. 
> How are you doing health and mood wise love?


Sorry boss! I've double posted! Ian spent a few days in Brighton with  a couple he's known for yonks...he did The Lanes, dinner out a few times, bought me a new tie dye T shirt and a Turkish lamp. Then up to London to see Stella..his friend he worked for years with for PF...did a couple of markets...had a BBQ...as for my mood....hmmm..I'm ok but feeling a bit colly wobbly..it was nice to have space but one night I thought I heard the dog barking and the lights were on in the bat cave!! Haven't been sleeping well and feeling a bit anxious...I'm taking Propranalol, just one a day in the morning. I feel better as the day goes on, but I'm not sleeping that well. Turns out it was a dog up the road, and Ian said that the way the lights are rigged up in his room, sometimes they come on by themselves!! When I'm on my own everything seems louder cos it's so quiet. Silly moo aren't I? But I'm working on it. I have these spates of anxiety as you know, and with the tinnitis I can hear my heart beating all the time which is spooky so it beats faster..hence the Prop. I shall ask my Dr to put it on repeat for a while. It's only 40mg. This will all pass, it always does, but it's not funny at the time as we all know. Thanks for asking sweet...hope all of you are ok.xx

----------


## Paula

:Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Not silly at all! Houses always make different noises when you are on your own. Have you thought about going back and talking to your dr about it? More than just putting it on repeat love?

----------


## Flo

I'll have a chat with her by phone appointment...she knows me pretty well. It is what it is suzi and I've been like it for years...it's like a type of flare up. If I feel I need help then I have a nice psychologist in the wings named Mike, and we talk through things. Tbh, I feel quite good today so I'll see how things go. I'm managing things. I'm a worrier..my mum was a worrier, my aunt was a worrier. I have to learn to chill and deal with things. It will pass in time. Thanks for your concern.xxx

----------


## Suzi

I'm glad you've got those things in place love. I'm glad you're prepared to reach out and ask for the help you need to love. You're awesome.

----------

Flo (31-08-21)

----------


## Strugglingmum

Oh Flo, I hate being in the house on my own overnight (to be fair doesn't happen very often). If lights came on I'd have passed out in fear.... you may be a worrier but I'm a wuss!!!  :(rofl):

----------


## Flo

> Oh Flo, I hate being in the house on my own overnight (to be fair doesn't happen very often). If lights came on I'd have passed out in fear.... you may be a worrier but I'm a wuss!!!


 I was in Ian's man cave last year and the radio came on and half an hour later the glass of an old fashioned clock shattered!!! Needless to say I don't suffer from constipation!! :(rofl):

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):   :(rofl):   :(rofl):

----------


## Strugglingmum

:(rofl):  :(rofl): 
I'd have moved out by now!!

----------


## Flo

Hi folks..thanks for your best wishes for my birthday...found it in my emails!.....another year older and none the wiser!!! Going out for the day...after having my feet done. :S:  Thanks again and lots of love.xxxxx

----------


## Suzi

Happy birthday gorgeous! 

Have a wonderful day!

----------

Flo (16-09-21)

----------


## Paula

Pampering and going out! Have a wonderful day  :(party):

----------

Flo (16-09-21)

----------


## Strugglingmum

Aw Happy birthday Flo. 
Have a wonderful day and enjoy being pampered

----------

Flo (16-09-21)

----------


## Jaquaia

Happy birthday Flo! Hope your day is as awesome as you!

----------

Flo (16-09-21)

----------


## OldMike

Feet done on your birthday you know how to have a good time Flo  :(giggle): 

Happy birthday Flo and remember to eat cake.

----------

Flo (16-09-21)

----------


## Flo

Thanks you lovely people for your best wishes......so far I've eaten my way through a third of a box of chocs.....eaten 4 choc truffles that came with flowers from Zoe......been for a walk and bu**ered the good work done by Caron the foot lady....eaten a chicken sandwich....
it's gob stuffing central here.....going to have an Indian takeaway tonight.....that is if I have enough room. 
** Hey Mike.....as if I'd forget to eat cake...choc cake defrosting as I type.
Love and thanks to you all.xxxx

----------


## Stella180

Happy 21st (again) Birthday Flo

----------

Flo (18-09-21)

----------


## Suzi

Sounds like a great way of spending your birthday!  :):

----------

Flo (18-09-21)

----------


## Flo

Crikey! It's over a month since I've written any cods wallop on my thread! I've discovered a new way to lose weight! It's called The Bot Fly diet! I've been watching Dr. Jeff Rocky Mountain Vet while folding washing. A poor dog had a lump under it's tummy and it's owner thought it could be a tumour! The vet had a look at said lump and squeezed it and a HUUUUGE Bot Fly larva  dropped out on the table and heaved it's way across it. EWWWW!! I feel physically sick! Don't know if I can face a chicken salad sandwich for lunch after all. Please tell me we don't have these flies in the UK! :(:  ....my grandson Dan has a bad case of tonsillitis but the Dr's don't seem to prescribe anything for it these days. I've nearly finished a woolly hat for little Jen...it's only taken me 3 months! I shall surf the site and see how everyone is getting along.xxx

----------


## Paula

Oooooooooo yuck!

No, I know from experience they dont prescribe antibiotics (because its a virus). Katie suffered a lot when she was younger and, unfortunately, we never found anything that helped other than paracetamol and sleep

----------


## Flo

Yes, it's paracetamol and sleep with Dan too, plus plenty of fluids, ice cream etc. Mine were taken out when I was about 6, but in those days it was common practice to have them removed at an early age. Like Katie, Zoe came down with it umpteen times when she was younger...not nice is it?

----------


## Jaquaia

I had mine out when I was 4 or 5 as they were constantly infected. Then, just to be awkward, I got an infection in the surgery site!

----------


## Paula

I was 18 when I had them out - actually it was 2 days before my birthday. They gave me codeine for the pain, and we then discovered I react badly to codeine. Wasnt a great 18th, throwing up when youve got surgery wounds
Katie does seem to have grown out of it thankfully

----------


## Strugglingmum

Poor wee man. I was bothered terribly with my tonsils but I did eventually grow out of it. Although I did catch it again as an adult from my eldest who was only a toddler at the time!!

----------


## Flo

> I had mine out when I was 4 or 5 as they were constantly infected. Then, just to be awkward, I got an infection in the surgery site!


Oooooh! Nasty! Poor little devil you!




> I was 18 when I had them out - actually it was 2 days before my birthday. They gave me codeine for the pain, and we then discovered I react badly to codeine. Wasn’t a great 18th, throwing up when you’ve got surgery wounds…
> Katie does seem to have grown out of it thankfully


I can't think of anything worse! I can still remember how painful it was.




> Poor wee man. I was bothered terribly with my tonsils but I did eventually grow out of it. Although I did catch it again as an adult from my eldest who was only a toddler at the time!!


Yes Zoe eventually grew out of it too, but on the odd occasion she'll feel out of sorts but knows what works for her now. I can't remember why we have tonsils..are they a filter or something. I know that the appendix is useless and surplus to requirements...the good Lord must have had bits left over when he made us! I'm waffling so I'll shut up now. Have a nice evening all.xxx

----------


## Jaquaia

Apparently they're an essential part of the immune system, contain white blood cells, and help stop germs entering through the nose and mouth! 

You learn something new every day!

----------


## Suzi

I had mine out at 18 and I wanted to keep them, but apparently they were so gross and infected that they weren't in any state to even get into a jar! Since then I've had tonsillitis and it's horrid! Did you know that they can regrow? 

Oh and apparently it shouldn't be cold things, but things like Salt and Vinegar Crisps, gargle with cider vinegar and hot drinks!

----------


## Flo

Well...what useful info. So they do have a purpose then. And no, I didn't know that they can regrow. Suzi if you're short of jewellery I can let you have some of mine! They might have some 'Tonsils, excellent condition' on ebay! I've heard of people keeping kidney stones and I think Gall stones but never tonsils. But I'm a great believer in vinegar....it's got hundreds of amazing uses.

----------


## Paula

:(rofl):

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):   :(rofl):   :(rofl):

----------


## Allalone

My middle one had horrendous sticky eyes from he was born, apparently had blocked tear ducts so had those ‘probed’ when he was 2. They found out from that he had huge adenoids and that would be the reason for his snoring! And they were blocking his tear ducts. They whipped those out when he was 3 and whilst they were doing that op they found out that his tonsils were humongous, he then had tonsillitis twice and ended up in hospital as they were blocking his airway. He finally had them out when he was 4 and a half. It changed his voice! His friend came round to see him about a week after having them out and when E spoke his friend replied ‘You look like E but you don’t sound like him, you sound funny!’

Hope Dan’s on the mend Flo and you, hubby and your tiny pooch are keeping well.

----------

Suzi (23-10-21)

----------


## Flo

Thanks AA......your poor boy! What an ordeal for him, and of course you. He went through a lot..and at such a young age a very worrying time too. Dan is much better thanks...I think he's footballing again. It's his passion so it takes a lot to keep him off the pitch! I had to smile when you said that E's little friend said he looked like E but didn't sound like him! :(giggle):  By the time my brother was about 2 my mother reckoned his voice had broken....when he said Hello to people mum said he sounded like the guy who say's "Carlsberg....probably the best lager in the world!"!! :(rofl): ...Olly aka Sprout seems to be doing well thanks. He has this fetish which involves licking my jeans when he's on the settee with me! Most odd...! Hope all is well with you and yours too.xx

----------

Allalone (23-10-21),Suzi (23-10-21)

----------


## Suzi

Sounds hilarious!

----------


## Flo

Who? my bro or the dog? :(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

Both! 
Moiya likes to lick your feet, the sofa (as does Willow and Crash) and patches of the floor.......

----------


## Allalone

> Thanks AA......your poor boy! What an ordeal for him, and of course you. He went through a lot..and at such a young age a very worrying time too. Dan is much better thanks...I think he's footballing again. It's his passion so it takes a lot to keep him off the pitch! I had to smile when you said that E's little friend said he looked like E but didn't sound like him! By the time my brother was about 2 my mother reckoned his voice had broken....when he said Hello to people mum said he sounded like the guy who say's "Carlsberg....probably the best lager in the world!"!!...Olly aka Sprout seems to be doing well thanks. He has this fetish which involves licking my jeans when he's on the settee with me! Most odd...! Hope all is well with you and yours too.xx


E just got on with it, hated loud noises and balloons but virtually everything else he never made a fuss, even when he was poorly! His eyes got that sticky the lids would stick together, yet he could still climb out of his cot and make his way to my bed! Dan sounds like my J, it took a lot to keep him from playing sport, he once played football with a bit of a sore ear hed perforated his eardrum!! 
I remember that advert! :(giggle): 
Olly sounds funny! Ted likes to greet you with a sock! He takes them out of the wash basket, out of the drawer in Es room or if he cant find one lying around hell take it off your foot! Arent they odd.but lovely too!
Thanks.

----------


## Suzi

How are things lovely?

----------


## Flo

Hi suzi et al....all fine here thanks, but nothing too exciting to report, which is a good thing in a way. The kids are fine as are the grandkids and I'm grateful for that. It's quiet everywhere and there's nothing stressful in my life at the moment which is a bonus! I wrapped all of Ian's presents today...I knelt on the floor instead of doing it on the table - wrapping that is! :(rofl): - and of course I couldn't damn well get up again!!! I'll have to inject 3 in 1 into my knees to get them loose again. My cousin is coming over for Xmas day lunch. We're having duck. We had duck last year and it was gorgeous.....sick of turkey! By the way, I haven't sent cards this year. Instead the money I would've spent on the cards and postage I've donated to my 2 charities but I sincerely hope that all the DWD team and all of the members have a peaceful, stress free, healthy and happy Christmas with any loved ones that can be with you. I shall check in again before Xmas. Sorry I haven't been in touch a lot. I'm trying to cross stitch a card for hubby and it's taking ages...by 8pm I'm almost cross-eyed!! Anyway, have a nice evening all.xxx

----------


## Suzi

It sounds so much Flo! 
What are you injecting into your knee? 

As long as you have a wonderful Christmas!

----------


## Flo

> It sounds so much Flo! 
> What are you injecting into your knee? 
> 
> As long as you have a wonderful Christmas!


 I was kidding! Injecting something akin to WD40!! Knee feels much better today. 
Well I hope it'll be a wonderful Christmas..omicron permitting! You have a good one too.

----------


## Suzi

Ahh lol! 
Have a great one love. Are you cooking at home or heading to the pub?

----------


## Flo

No. The pub isn't doing meals this christmas. Ian is cooking lunch. A 6lb duck with all the trimmings. We had one last year and it was gorgeous. It makes  change from turkey. xxx

----------


## Suzi

Sounds fab! How many of you is Ian cooking for?

----------


## OldMike

> I was kidding! Injecting something akin to WD40!! Knee feels much better today. 
> Well I hope it'll be a wonderful Christmas..omicron permitting! You have a good one too.


What would we do without 3 in 1 oil and WD40 the world would seize up without them  :(giggle): 

Flo hope the 6lb duck was tasty and you had a good time.

----------


## Stella180

3 in 1? I thought that was the new name for the covid vaccine.

----------


## Flo

Hi folks!....haven't been on for a while...nothing much to say or offer really. I'm ok but looking forward to lighter mornings and evenings - like everyone else is! - I haven't got a project to work on at the moment...must do a bit of knitting or painting. The kids are fine, as are the grandkids. I spoke to my doctor on the phone the other day regarding the prospect of having a second covid jab...namely Pfizer. But as you can imagine, I'm s**t scared of GBS rearing it's ugly head again or something else. She's going to contact our hospital to see if there have been people admitted with adverse reactions to Pfizer and she'll contact me when she's found anything out. I'm not thinking of travelling abroad, but I'd like to see Zoe and co., in Scotland in the spring. I might just ride out the storm and see what happens in a few month's time. Time to take washing out of the machine. It's lovely and sunny but flipping cold. Take care all.xxxx

----------


## Suzi

It's unlike you to not have a bit of knitting or something on the go, what's caused the hiatus? 
I can totally understand your caution towards the next vaccine. I'm so glad you're talking to your GP about it love...

----------


## Paula

Hunni, you ALWAYS have things to offer!

----------


## Flo

> It's unlike you to not have a bit of knitting or something on the go, what's caused the hiatus? 
> I can totally understand your caution towards the next vaccine. I'm so glad you're talking to your GP about it love...


Fed up with knitting suzi, might start painting again. It's the time of year I think....I'm not firing on all cylinders - like a lot of us maybe - but I'm enjoying the Australian Open and watching Nadal wipe the floor with some poor guy at the moment! :(giggle): 




> Hunni, you ALWAYS have things to offer!


 Thank you Paula..... :(blush):

----------


## Suzi

Want to talk about what's going on and why you aren't firing on all cylinders?

----------


## OldMike

It's always good to hear from you Flo, I'm same as you looking forward to longer days.

----------


## Flo

> Want to talk about what's going on and why you aren't firing on all cylinders?


Thanks suzi. I'm ok really, not suffering at all only fed up with dark monochrome mornings and short days. I'll be much better - like most of us - when we have more daylight, but thanks for asking. :O: 




> It's always good to hear from you Flo, I'm same as you looking forward to longer days.


Not a great deal we can do is there Mike until we can come out of hibernation. Hope all is well your end.xx

----------


## Suzi

The days are getting longer lovely, hang on in there.... How's Ian? The kids? Grandkids?

----------


## Flo

Sorry for late reply suzi. All well here thanks, and all well with you too I hope. Everyone seems to be fine. In fact I've bitten the bullet and booked a flight to go and stay with Zoe and co., on 31st March for a week. Something to look forward to. Don't know what it's like where you are but it's B cold here! I'd cosy up and watch tv if I were you!. Love to all of yours.xxx

----------


## Suzi

Oh wow that sounds like something fab to looking forward to!  It's nippy here too, but the temp drop in the evening is massive! 

Things here OK, just so busy!

----------


## OldMike

> Sorry for late reply suzi. All well here thanks, and all well with you too I hope. Everyone seems to be fine. In fact I've bitten the bullet and booked a flight to go and stay with Zoe and co., on 31st March for a week. Something to look forward to. Don't know what it's like where you are but it's B cold here! I'd cosy up and watch tv if I were you!. Love to all of yours.xxx


A week with Zoe and family in March sounds good hope the weather improves by then.

----------


## Flo

So do I Mike! It's better up there than it is here at the moment...we've had countless mini power cuts...ON OFF>>>>ON OFF......the result is sluggish toaster that doesn't brown, microwave that doesn't heat properly, lights that aren't very light and an oven that might as well be a wind up model!! "THEY" apologise profusely and with any luck we'll have a higher voltage by the end of the week! Hope all is well with you Mike....it'll soon be spring!

----------


## Suzi

Hope that it's all sorted soon! It's such a nightmare when things all go wrong!

----------

Flo (23-02-22)

----------


## Paula

Can I suggest you get the hamsters going round their wheel a bit quicker?!

----------


## OldMike

Hope your power is soon back to normal Flo, roll on spring and better weather (we hope) is Ian okay has his vinyl night started up again? just being nosy who me  :(giggle):

----------


## Flo

> Can I suggest you get the hamsters going round their wheel a bit quicker?!


Ahhhh to create a generator effect using hamsters eh?....however all is back to correct voltage and everything is humming beautifully....even Ian!! :(rofl): 




> Hope your power is soon back to normal Flo, roll on spring and better weather (we hope) is Ian okay has his vinyl night started up again? just being nosy who me


Vinyl night has started up again Mike....they get quite a good following. However some of the boys aren't allowed out to play again yet..but lots of farmers/cowboys etc enjoying the late night music.
Yes, roll on spring. Hope all is ok your end Mike. Hugs coming your way!

----------

OldMike (24-02-22)

----------


## Suzi

Glad things are back up and running love! 
How are your four legged members of your family? 
How are you doing love? How's your mood? Feeling OK?

----------


## Flo

So sorry I haven't checked in....I'm ok thanks love. Olly doesn't like anything wet and it's murder getting him out if there are puddles etc., but he's fine otherwise. Fang is stone deaf! She wails in the morning and it's quite off putting first thing in the morning...really creepy!
Hope all is well with you and yours darling.xxx

----------


## Suzi

Hey love, thanks for checking in! I miss you when you tootle off!  :):  Poor Olly! Waterproof coat and boots for him then, with you carrying an umbrella?  :(rofl):   :(rofl):  Crash on the other hand is being a pita as all he wants to do is be out in the wet and mud! 
OOO Fang does sound creepy with the wailing! Is she ok apart from the deafness? 
Things here are manically chaotic as always!  :):

----------

Flo (02-03-22)

----------


## Paula

Demi has spent the morning desperate for a wee but refusing to go out into the rain, poor love  :O:

----------

Flo (02-03-22)

----------


## Flo

Olly has a few coats..but i draw the line at wellies! I'm wondering if I could lash him to a skateboard and just pull him along...he sniffs every blasted weed and wheelie bin he sees! He's watching tv at the moment waiting for his chicken dinner!

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):  Willow's not keen on the rain, but Crash loves it - the wetter, the dirtier and the stinkier the better!

----------


## Flo

Well despite the last couple of weeks, I'm still in one piece. Had a good time in Scotland visiting the brood....however, I didn't just bring memories home....I brought Covid back! We thought little Jen had a tummy bug picked up from school...as they do!....on my way home from Bristol airport got a call from Zoe to say that Jen tested positive for the 'lurgy'. That was Wed. 6th April. By Saturday I had the same headaches, throat full of razor blades vomiting etc., I've just tested negative..as has Ian. He had milder symptoms but we've both had coughs that turn you inside out! I'm not full of the joys of spring but I'm happy enough to be let off relatively lightly considering I've only had one jab. Zoe, Hector and Dan got away with it scot free, but all of their neighbours - all family members - have had it too.
Oh well.......I'm off for a walk now. Hope you're all ok.xxxx

----------


## Paula

Oh no! Im so glad youre recovering but rest,please?

----------

Flo (20-04-22)

----------


## Flo

I'm resting Paula....haven't the energy to do much else!xx

----------


## Paula

:Panda:

----------


## Strugglingmum

Much love Flo. Hope you get your energy back soon. Xx

----------

Flo (21-04-22)

----------


## Suzi

I'm glad you're resting love. My little sister has had it twice now and she's really struggling with it too..  :Panda:   :(bear):

----------

Flo (21-04-22)

----------


## OldMike

Oh no Flo here's a lot of it about get better soon  :Panda:

----------


## Jaquaia

It really knocked me out when I had it Flo so you just keep hydrated and on your bottom on the sofa!

----------

Flo (21-04-22)

----------


## Stella180

I’m starting to feel left out. Everyone I know seems to have had it but me.

----------


## Paula

Not me

----------

Flo (21-04-22),Stella180 (20-04-22)

----------


## Suzi

I'm glad to be excluded from this club tbh....

----------

Flo (21-04-22)

----------


## Flo

Thanks for all your best wishes guys.. :Panda:  Ian is sleeping in spare bedroom...he's snoring like a walrus! Went to bed at 6.30pm...how ridiculous is that? Off to see the doc. at 08.30. I think I may have gastritis or similar..they'll want me to go for an endoscopy in case it's masking something else. Bugger! the worry isn't helping my covid leftovers. There's always f***ing something isn't there?? Oh well....I'll let you know how I get on. Must stop feeling sorry for myself....sorry! :S:

----------


## Paula

You have absolutely every right to feel sorry for yourself, love

----------

Flo (22-04-22)

----------


## Suzi

I agree, you definitely have every right to be feeling miserable...  :Panda:  How did the appointment go love?

----------

Flo (22-04-22)

----------


## Stella180

Sounds like you have every reason to feel sorry for yourself

----------

Flo (22-04-22)

----------


## Flo

Well..... I had a good consultation with the Dr. chest ok despite all the nasty gubbins and sounding like a barking dog when I cough. She wasn't particularly worried about the Gastritis/Dyspepsia/ and all the other names. She prodded my stomach, thought about all of the symptoms...it could be down to anxiety. My anxiety levels are off the chart at the moment....why,  I don't know. Could it be down to Covid, the fact that I have zero appetite, being isolated for so long even though I went to Scotland...who knows? She's keeping an eye on that too. She's pretty good really, very proactive and thorough. I go through this anxiety thing from time to time. Oh, and she's prescribed Omeprazole to be taken when needed for a little while, then every other day or whatever. She may do a test for Helicobacter Pylori if it doesn't clear. Apparently, practically everyone has HP in their stomach and it lives there quite happily without any problem. But sometimes it can cause problems in a small percentage of people. So we might go down that avenue at some stage. Right, I'm off now. I'll be back later.xxx

----------


## Suzi

I'm glad she's looking out for you love. I'd be surprised if your anxiety wasn't flaring lovely. There are so many reasons for you to be anxious. Do things like meditation/mindfulness/body scans work for you?

----------

Flo (23-04-22)

----------


## Strugglingmum

Aw Flo, wish I could give you a huge hug. Xx

The omeprazole should calm things down for you with your stomach even just taking extra tablets like Paracetamol or ibuprofen for a temperature etc can be enough to set off your tummy, especially if you aren't eating.  
Please take care of you, fresh air, eat little but often and take time to just breathe and be.  :Panda:

----------

Suzi (22-04-22)

----------


## Flo

Thanks suzi and SM....I'm feeling a bit better today. Managed to get some exercise this morning and took a little walk...a very little walk!!
I've been meditating and also doing a new jigsaw...and I'm reading a Maeve Binchy book so I get lost in the book which distracts the anxiety. You're right SM...I've taken a shed load of Ibu and Paracetamol over the last few weeks which doesn't help. I'll give you an update tomorrow. Thanks for you both caring.xxx

----------


## Suzi

Of course we care! We love you Flo!

----------

Flo (24-04-22)

----------


## Suzi

Hey love, how are you doing?

----------


## Flo

Hi suzi.....yes, doing ok thanks love. Level of anxiety much milder now. The good weather is helpful as I can get out more. Looking forward to a good weekend. Hope you and yours have a good BH/weekend.xxx

----------


## Strugglingmum

Glad you're doing a bit better Flo. Xxx

----------

Flo (02-05-22)

----------


## Suzi

So glad lovely! I love that you're feeling brighter. 

How are your kids? Grandkids? Ian? Furry members of your family?

----------

Flo (02-05-22)

----------


## OldMike

Hi Flo I'm glad you're anxiety is subsiding, how's that laid back little chiwowa erm however you spell it  :O:   wish I could remember his name  :(think):

----------


## Flo

All kids and furry beings ok thanks. Don't know if Jay is back from Florida yet! Zoe and co are fine and had a birthday party for one of H's boys yesterday....lovely photos.

Hi Mike.....Olly encountered a bitch on a walk last week...Ian had to pull him off her. When he got home he spent most of the afternoon howling at the front door....to add insult to injury there was a lot of hissing and spitting from Fang in the evening....looks like Olly was trying to have a go with the cat as well!!! :(rofl):  Hope all is well with you Mike...your garden will be in full bloom soon...I'd like a pic when that happens. Take care.xx

----------


## Paula

Oops! Has he been done?

----------


## Suzi

Oh no1 Naughty Olly!! Poor Fang!

----------


## OldMike

> All kids and furry beings ok thanks. Don't know if Jay is back from Florida yet! Zoe and co are fine and had a birthday party for one of H's boys yesterday....lovely photos.
> 
> Hi Mike.....Olly encountered a bitch on a walk last week...Ian had to pull him off her. When he got home he spent most of the afternoon howling at the front door....to add insult to injury there was a lot of hissing and spitting from Fang in the evening....looks like Olly was trying to have a go with the cat as well!!! Hope all is well with you Mike...your garden will be in full bloom soon...I'd like a pic when that happens. Take care.xx


Will do Flo as yet need to sort my veggie plot out if only grass would grow on my lawn and not in my veggie plot and borders.

With Olly being a stud dog he probably misses his time with the ladies  :(giggle):

----------

Suzi (02-05-22)

----------


## Flo

> Oops! Has he been done?


Yes, naughty Olly!...no Paula, he hasn't been 'done'. The vet wouldn't neuter him because of his age....she worried about the anaesthetic being too much for him. Tbh, he's not much of a threat as he's tiny...he'd need a step ladder to do any damage! :(giggle):

----------

OldMike (03-05-22)

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):   :(rofl):   :(rofl):

----------


## Paula

:(giggle):

----------


## Stella180

Many years ago a friend of mine had a Labrador bitch and it was hilarious because she actually tried to hump everything. Yep, that’s right, I rolled around laughing at a female dog as I watched her trying to hump her bed.

----------


## OldMike

Just checking in to see if all is okay with you and Ian hope you're enjoying Wimbledon as I know you're a tennis afficianado erm is that spelled right let's say a tennis fan then easier to spell  :O:

----------


## Flo

Hi Mike and all.....yes Mike...I'm ok thanks...and as you quite rightly observed in years past, I'm watching the tennis avidly! I shall miss Wimbledon when it's all over. I'll have to go into overdrive and get a cross stitch sampler finished! Watching tennis and stitching isn't to be recommended as I keep digging the needle into my fingers...silly B. And how are you? I bet your garden is ablaze with colour and produce. We have had loads of black currents and we only have the one bush...I'm making a compote with more tonight to go over ice cream....I know how to live! It's hot here and supposed to be getting hotter :(whew): ..I like it warm but not so hot that you have to peel yourself off the bed in the morning! Not looking forward to that. Oh well....think I'll soak some spinach...just fancy a couple of soft boiled eggs over wilted spinach for dinner. Have a good time in the warm folks and slap on the sun screen.xxx

----------

OldMike (07-07-22)

----------


## Paula

I find I get next to no stitching done because Ive been caught up in just this one last game.

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):  Crochet means I don't try stitching my fingers.... However crocheting big blankets in this heat - let alone the 30 oC + next week is not a sensible idea!

It's lovely to hear from you love! How are the kids? Ian?

----------


## Flo

> Crochet means I don't try stitching my fingers.... However crocheting big blankets in this heat - let alone the 30 oC + next week is not a sensible idea!
> 
> It's lovely to hear from you love! How are the kids? Ian?


Hi love.....yes, we're both ok thanks. Kids are ok..grandkids ok, ...old man ok....Olly lying on his back with his legs apart trying to catch the odd breeze coming through the front door! Not much news but that's the way I like it! Hope everyone ok in your house. I'm another one that stitches my fingers together by mistake!! :(rofl):  love to all.xxx

----------


## Suzi

Glad all is going ok in your house love. How're your moods going? You still getting out and about walking? Still working in the shop and doing sandwiches etc?

----------


## Paula

One of my katies cats doesnt like the heat so she stuck some T-shirts in the freezer for him to lie on - he loves it!

----------


## Suzi

That sounds heavenly!

----------


## Flo

> Glad all is going ok in your house love. How're your moods going? You still getting out and about walking? Still working in the shop and doing sandwiches etc?


Well...now here's a thing!....I had an x-ray done on my right hip a few weeks ago and it appears that I have 'moderate' arthritis in the joint. However, I'm still walking a bit as it's good to keep the muscle tone. Basically I'm getting on with it. I don't work for the shop anymore. Stopped cakes and sarnies, but I make the odd birthday cake for people. Moods not bad at present. I'm going to see a therapist next week regarding the irrational anxiety I get periodically ....I'll let you know how I get on. Other than that, I'm doing ok and getting on with it......to the best of my ability. Life's alright at the moment. Going to the Glaucoma clinic this morning for a check-up. I'll let you know how I get on. Have a good day all.xxx

----------


## Paula

Hopefully the therapist can help you. Good luck this morning #thinklowpressure

----------

Flo (18-07-22)

----------


## Suzi

How long ago did you give up the cakes etc? Are you still going to do the Christmas cakes? 

Hope the appointments all go well love.

----------

Flo (18-07-22)

----------


## Strugglingmum

Sorry to hear about your hip Flo.
Is there any swimming pool near you? It's great to keep the joint moving but without putting pressure on it. 
Anyway, hope your pressures are good. X

----------

Flo (18-07-22)

----------


## Flo

Hi all......hope you've all got your undies in the freezer to minimise the heat. I took Olly out for a walk at 6.15 and it was nice and cool....I don't think we'll get the inferno like temps that others will get but we'll see. Stay in the cool....
I'm seeing a physio in the next couple of weeks for exercises that will help my hip. I'm walking everyday to keep my muscle tone...up to now I'm managing quite well. Hope you're all ok...I'll let you know how I get on with the therapist. Have a good day...xxxxxx

----------

OldMike (18-07-22)

----------


## Suzi

Sod having the undies in the freezer, I'm about to try to get in it myself! 
Glad you've got that physio referral, hope they really help love.

----------


## Flo

> Sod having the undies in the freezer, I'm about to try to get in it myself! 
> Glad you've got that physio referral, hope they really help love.


 :(rofl): ....It's a bit cooler today....went for a little walk and bumped into a lady who lives down the lane....I've been invited to go and swim in her pool...think I'll take her up on her offer! Have a cooler one kids.xxx

----------


## Suzi

Wow! Go swim in her pool! That sounds lovely! Great that you're knowing people in your village.. 
Are you still doing the lunch for the more mature members of the area?

----------


## Flo

Many thanks DWD for my Happy Birthday Wishes email! Spent the day in Glastonbury...very weird and wonderful.....being an old hippy, Ian fit in really well! Just about saw everything worth seeing.......and Ian cooked a lovely dinner when we got home. It feels odd being 70! Or as I prefer...69 12/12ths. It's only a number after all. Many thanks again crew. xxxx

----------

Suzi (17-09-22)

----------


## Jaquaia

Sounds like you had a great day!

----------

Flo (18-09-22)

----------


## Paula

Sounds wonderful! Happy 70th!

----------

Flo (18-09-22)

----------


## Strugglingmum

Aw happy happy birthday Flo. Xx

----------

Flo (18-09-22)

----------


## Suzi

Happy birthday gorgeous! I'm so glad you've had a lovely day! You're awesome.

----------

Flo (18-09-22)

----------


## Suzi

Hey lovely, how are you doing?

----------

Flo (08-10-22)

----------


## Flo

Hi all....I'm still here. Not a lot to report. I've started volunteering up at the shop again. Good fun and I have a different partner. We get along fine together and it's nice to meet all the customers. Olly went to the vet the other day with tummy problems...he kept yelping when I picked him up and was off his food.....long story short.....she gave him a thorough examination and came to the conclusion he'd picked up a bug - God knows where - however, she emptied his anal glands which weren't very full anyway. But she said that full glands in dogs can give the same symptoms as Olly had. She gave him an injection to settle his tummy and I'm happy to say that he's back to his old self again. Kids and animals..they're such a worry! Zoe and co. are off to Cyprus on Tuesday for the Scottish half term...hope they have decent weather. I'm making felt christmas tree ornaments for Zoe's extended family. There's nothing quite so satisfying than stuffing angels and gluing sequins on them, along with overweight robins and snowmen....little amuses the simple eh? Anyway enough drivel from me. Have a good day and keep well DWD'ers. :(y):  :Kiss:

----------


## Paula

Hey, love, great to see you! So sorry Ollys been poorly - yes theyre such a worry.

----------

Flo (10-10-22)

----------


## Strugglingmum

Lovely to hear you busy and enjoying things. 
Hope Olly stays well. Xx

----------

Flo (10-10-22)

----------


## Suzi

Hey love! I'm so glad to see you! Sounds like you're really busy! How's Ian? So glad Olly is back to his self! Hope Zoe + co have a great time! This still great with her BF? How are your son + family? You making cakes and things for the shop?

----------

Flo (10-10-22)

----------


## Flo

Hi all.....yes, Ian's fine thanks....doing stuff. Mushroom foraging time, still doing vinyl night at the pub with his mates and they have a good following. Zoe and boyfriend's or fiance rather are still on track for their wedding (elopement) in December...only 3 people know. I'm making them a wedding cake which I'll send up beforehand...which will be a surprise. It's all very exciting! Yes, I'm busy but stopped the cakes ages ago so I'm enjoying my retirement. All is good at the moment. Hope you're all well.

----------


## Paula

Will it just be the 2 of them plus witnesses then? Its what Si and I would have done if we could have got away with it  :O: . So exciting for you all!

----------

Flo (20-10-22)

----------


## Suzi

That's so lovely of you to make the cake! 
Sounds busy, but full of things that bring you joy! I'm glad you're enjoying retirement love!

----------

Flo (20-10-22)

----------


## OldMike

> Hi all.....yes, Ian's fine thanks....doing stuff. Mushroom foraging time, still doing vinyl night at the pub with his mates and they have a good following. Zoe and boyfriend's or fiance rather are still on track for their wedding (elopement) in December...only 3 people know. I'm making them a wedding cake which I'll send up beforehand...which will be a surprise. It's all very exciting! Yes, I'm busy but stopped the cakes ages ago so I'm enjoying my retirement. All is good at the moment. Hope you're all well.


A Flo made wedding cake must be the highlight of any wedding, don't forget to send us a LAEGE slice  :(giggle):

----------

Flo (20-10-22)

----------


## Flo

You know Paula....I don't know about the witnesses! I know there's no-one going with them! I'll have to ask.....thanks for bringing it up! :(rofl): 
The cake stinks of fruit and brandy......at this rate Suzi, it'll make it's own way to Scotland!!
Mike...I'd give you a damned great bit if I had my way....I'm not even going to be there to taste it myself!!...it's the story of my life!!

----------

OldMike (24-10-22)

----------


## Suzi

How are you feeling about not being there?

----------


## Flo

It's no problem suzi....I'm quite excited for them and totally understand why they're getting married this way. And re the witnesses...2 people will be 'supplied' ! :):

----------


## Suzi

That's awesome! 

It's all a bit of an exciting adventure! 

How you doing love?

----------


## Flo

Yes, I'm ok thanks suzi...a day at a time. Hope you and yours are ok too, and the children enjoying uni. xx

----------


## Suzi

Thanks love, definitely loving uni! 
Things here ticking along as always!  :):  

So glad things are good with you and yours!

----------


## Flo

I've just wrapped up a large Christmas cake for the shop. I decided to make it so it could be used as a "guess the weight of the cake" for the shop to earn a bit of money...it'll be fun too. Keeps me out of mischief if nothing else. The weather here at the moment is extremely wet.....Olly isn't a happy pooch when it's raining...a bugger to get out of the front door! Thankfully I managed to get in an early walk before it started.....the sky is black outside as I type. What I wouldn't give for a couple of days sunshine! Chin up folks eh? :O:  xxx

----------


## Suzi

That's so brilliant about the cake. I hope it makes lots of money! 

It's so wet and soggy! We have issues with Willow not liking the rain too, Crash? He likes the chaos that he causes!

----------


## Paula

Sooo how much does it weigh? and does the shop accept email guesses? (Neither of those questions relate to each other, obvs  :O: )

----------


## Suzi

> Sooo how much does it weigh? and does the shop accept email guesses? (Neither of those questions relate to each other, obvs )


ROFL I was wondering the same thing!

----------


## Flo

:(rofl):  Daft mares you two! I can't weigh the cake until it's been totally iced. I know that the cake board weighs 340grams but that's as far as I've got. Think how easy dog walking would be if we could super glue them to a skateboard! :(think):

----------


## Suzi

Sounds like an impressive cake! Don't tell Marc please as he loves Christmas cake...

----------


## Jaquaia

Flo you reminded me that I need to make the parents Christmas cake!

----------


## Flo

> Flo you reminded me that I need to make the parents Christmas cake!


I'm pleased I come in handy for something!!....I made Zoe's wedding cake in August! Feeding it with brandy every week. It'll probably blow up in the post!

----------


## Jaquaia

I don't have to feed it as my mum can't have alcohol  :O:

----------


## Suzi

> I'm pleased I come in handy for something!!....I made Zoe's wedding cake in August! Feeding it with brandy every week. It'll probably blow up in the post!


Or anyone who comes into contact with it on it's journey will be intoxicated by the fumes!

----------

